# The Build - ADA 60P Style - Custom 35" High Stand



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

150EH said:


> Sweet!!!!!


Thanks, I will have more pics and info to come.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

They look good together


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

2in10 said:


> They look good together


Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I did the 2" frame boarder with 2 coats of leftover flat black spray paint and 3 coats of acrylic clear coat spray. It is hard to notice in darker pictures but it is noticeable in person and it makes the stand look more uniform. I am happy. I can always tint the middle if necessary. What do you guys think? Feel free to comment.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I also got my filter today  :fish:


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

loooks wayyyy awesome and damn, nice choice of filter =p working kidding about spending on this setup =]


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

very nice so far.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Love the border on the door, great filter


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

shrimpNewbie said:


> loooks wayyyy awesome and damn, nice choice of filter =p working kidding about spending on this setup =]


Oh yea thanks man. Yea I figured I buy what I want this time around and really enjoy it. On my 10 gallon I just bought the basics. I will post more pics tonight of other things I just received in mail. More toys. :drool:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Gatekeeper said:


> very nice so far.


Thank you and stay tuned.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Love the border on the door, great filter


Thank you. I think it looks more uniform and professional now. I heard good things about the filter so I hope its good. At least I know it looks good visually. :icon_cool


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

it looks amazing!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> it looks amazing!


Thanks a lot, I appreciate the compliment, more to come so stay tuned. roud:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I received some new merchandise today.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats looks like you are all set to go now.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Congrats looks like you are all set to go now.


Yea I just need to find time to do all the setting up. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Taking baby steps.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

DOes anyone know the name of this plant and where I can find it? I seen it with red and green. I want this plant NOW. Please let me know. Thank u.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Is it the grassy plant? I am not good with grassy plants, it looks like a great choice.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow, top of the line setup! That plant is some kind of Eriocaullon, but I don't know which.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Is it the grassy plant? I am not good with grassy plants, it looks like a great choice.


Yea the one in the front. But I seen a plant like that with red in it as well. I think its from Japan or Korea, I don't know.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

karatekid14 said:


> Wow, top of the line setup! That plant is some kind of Eriocaullon, but I don't know which.


Thanks. I guess I can Google that name of plant and see what comes up. I should have saved the website I saw it a few months ago. I know they are expensive.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

The spiky bush is a Erio of some sort. The ones in front of the Erios looks like Syngonanthus Uaupes. I just put one in one of my tanks and it looks exactly like that. Not easy to find.

Here's what mine looks like. Looks the same huh?

View attachment 34738


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> The spiky bush is a Erio of some sort. The ones in front of the Erios looks like Syngonanthus Uaupes. I just put one in one of my tanks and it looks exactly like that. Not easy to find.
> 
> Here's what mine looks like. Looks the same huh?
> 
> View attachment 34738


Yes those look read nice. Where did you get them? 

I cant find the spiky looking plant now. I had a website to it once and I cant find it. I think its from Japan


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

So I went to a reptile show here in New York and Glasscages was there and they had a slew of driftwood laying around so I took some pics. Blue tag was $50, Yellow was $30 and Green was $20.

























I could not leave without buying some for myself. I went over board and bought 2 green's. I say overboard because I was not going strictly for that look. I wanted to change it up so I might not use both pieces. We shall see.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Those are very nice pieces


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I went to Home Depot and bought some black vinyl for the back of the tank. Here are some pics. Lets not forget about 9-11 tribute picture.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Those are very nice pieces


Thanks. There were so many pieces I could not choose. I just took these or I would have been there for another hours looking. They all start looking the same after awhile, lol....


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice background and awesome back drop.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you. It seems like your the only one that likes it so far lol


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Where is the best place to buy plants online? and what is the prettiest foreground plant available?

I like this one, the Eriocaulon Sp from Australia:


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

that plant is VERY cool... nice idea for a backdrop


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Your setup looks great! I think the best place to buy plants is from members here.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

mcqueenesq said:


> Your setup looks great! I think the best place to buy plants is from members here.


Thanks a lot. If I can find a plant like this one I will buy it instantly.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Agreed best place to get plants is from hobbyists. Check out the Swap and Shop forum here as well as the Sponsor's forum.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I received my remote control RGB LED light bulb yesterday from Elemental LED and I think it works great. Here is a pic and a YouTube video I took of how it works on the Smooth setting. They have a few different settings as you can see on the remote. Not bad for $50 bucks. It as 16 different colors.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgEUS13HEHY


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Agreed best place to get plants is from hobbyists. Check out the Swap and Shop forum here as well as the Sponsor's forum.


Thanks I will check them out. I just would like something different I guess. 

I don't know if its a good idea to plant my tank after I have already filled it with water. I wanted to to it before but I do not think that is going to happen since I have no new plants now unless I take some from my 10 gallon tank, which is something I might do.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

You can find those plants at the SnS here from time to time, try to check daily and it won't take you long to find them.

You have a sweet set up and I can't wait to see what you do with it, good luck.

That's a pretty cool bulb, they remote controls the bulb???


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

150EH said:


> You can find those plants at the SnS here from time to time, try to check daily and it won't take you long to find them.
> 
> You have a sweet set up and I can't wait to see what you do with it, good luck.
> 
> That's a pretty cool bulb, they remote controls the bulb???


Oh ok kool, I will keep looking then and get something else in the mean time.

Yes they did remote controlled the bulb, its a cool idea, I was surprised myself. It is very bright as well. they also have a lot more other things on their website.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anyone if it is bad to add plants to a newly set up tank. Will the algae bloom kill the plant or do something bad to it. I do not want to spend money on plants and then they die 2 weeks later due to algae blooms. I know I see a lot of people add small foreground plants only. Thanks.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

it's best to plant as much as you can in the beginning that way the plants can outcompete the algae.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> it's best to plant as much as you can in the beginning that way the plants can outcompete the algae.


Oh really, ok thanks for that info. roud:


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah if you're going to do stem plants, put those in right away. the plants will eat up the ammonia put off by the aquasoil


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I finally hung my light tonight. I used 2 toggle bolts, 2 screw eyes for the ceiling and I used 1/16" wire and 1/16" Aluminum Ferrule & Stop Set. Then took apart my Catalina light and drilled a small hole on top. Here are your pics, I know everyone likes pics.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

New ADA Sticker design I think.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I've never used AS as a substrate but I alway like to start a tank with cheap plants that fairly hardy, so after algae, diatoms or what ever I can replace them with my original intension.

But I see alot folks here have better luck on the initial set up and it may be the AS is providing all the nutrients needed so the algae attacks are lesser.

It does look different, and man they do a really fine job on the silicone, a nice thin bead.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great work on the light


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

150EH said:


> I've never used AS as a substrate but I alway like to start a tank with cheap plants that fairly hardy, so after algae, diatoms or what ever I can replace them with my original intension.
> 
> But I see alot folks here have better luck on the initial set up and it may be the AS is providing all the nutrients needed so the algae attacks are lesser.
> 
> It does look different, and man they do a really fine job on the silicone, a nice thin bead.


Oh well I guess I will find out for myself. I do have all the recommended additives they sell to help reduce the algae. I just bought $60 worth of plant from members here so lets see what happens. Hopefully my G3 will filter it out very nicely.

Yea they do a great job on the silicone, I just hope they last long.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Great work on the light


Oh thanks a lot. I also purchased a 12" x 24" piece of sheet metal to make a half moon shape cover for the top of the light like the Solar light have. I will do that project one day.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok. I know I am taking baby steps in my journal but it is hard to go to school full time and work full time. So I unboxed the G3 last night at 2am and I was so impressed with the packaging and how the product looks I took some pic for my audience.

They have a black stocking covering the unit









Without stocking:









Top view of chemical and mechanical cartridges:









View of the guts and accessories:









Took this pic with all lights out and flash only with my iPhone in its final resting place:









Here is a pic of the driftwood being pre-soaked, notice how dirty the water got only after 1 hour:


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

All those tannins 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

malaybiswas said:


> All those tannins
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes I believe so. I am glad that I am pre-soaking it before I put in the tank or my water would be this color. I think I am going to wait a couple of week before I actually introduce the wood into my tank just to make sure all Tannis are released.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Check out http://theshrimplab.com/store/ for some erio's. If you email Nikki she can probably get what you are looking for.

Cool start. Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

antbug said:


> Check out http://theshrimplab.com/store/ for some erio's. If you email Nikki she can probably get what you are looking for.
> 
> Cool start. Looking forward to your updates.


Oh ok kool. Thanks for the link, advise and compliment as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## U2Kent (Jul 28, 2011)

have you thought about how to adjust the height of the light? I have the same Catalina fixture but they shipped it with eyelets already. I'm going to hang it but have been looking for some kind of cable lock/stopper so I can adjust the height and raise it up to get it out of the way for maintenance.

having a really difficult time finding any kind of adjustment hardware.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

U2Kent said:


> have you thought about how to adjust the height of the light? I have the same Catalina fixture but they shipped it with eyelets already. I'm going to hang it but have been looking for some kind of cable lock/stopper so I can adjust the height and raise it up to get it out of the way for maintenance.
> 
> having a really difficult time finding any kind of adjustment hardware.


Yea go to Home Depot and they sell the small clamp (I forgot the name) with a phillips head screw that you can loosen and tighten so you can adjust the height when need be. I seen it where the chains and wire section is to the left or right of it. It is like an inch long and silver. Just search and you will find it. Also the screw eyelets on the ceiling are about 4" long so I can raise it it lower it about 3" if needed and I could buy longer ones if I wanted to adjust it more.

Where did you have the eyelets. I didn't see any on mine? I have to solar light.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I did the plumbing for the G3 tonight. I drilled 2 holes in the back of the the stand for the 5/8" hose, then connected the hoses to the Hydor inline heater then to the G3. Here are pics.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

The Aquascaping has begun....


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if I should put power sand s, penac, bacter 100 and super clear under the cosmetic sand also or do I use it under the aquasoil alone?


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Read up on this site, it's the ADA Journal and I just read over several sections on just how to set up the substrate, super informative

http://www.aquajournal.net/index.html

Click on nature aquarium, then basics!


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Ozydego said:


> Read up on this site, it's the ADA Journal and I just read over several sections on just how to set up the substrate, super informative
> 
> http://www.aquajournal.net/index.html
> 
> Click on nature aquarium, then basics!


When answering questions about a product it's probably best not to link directly to the product site/sponsor of the product itself. He's going to tell you it'll make your dog come back to life, your wife leave (or come back to) you and your trees will sprout money. 


You do not need penac, tourmaline, bacter or anything. Straight up aquasoil is all you need. 

Cosmetic sand is supposed to remain exposed - it's _cosmetic_ sand - and is placed directly on the glass. I like to put a sheet of plastic ontop of the glass so I don't scratch it with sand...not that anyone sees the bottom it's mostly a pet peeve. No need for magic powders anywhere in a tank also.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Just posting the information I found, then ones own assumptions can be made.... Personally I would not put all the different products down, but some do and some ask questions about the specifics, I just showed what I found.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am tired and fustrated.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

More:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Can someone tell me if it would be a good idea to use something from my other tank and use on my new tank such as water, substrate, filter and anything else that may be useful to help the cycling process. Thanks


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> Read up on this site, it's the ADA Journal and I just read over several sections on just how to set up the substrate, super informative
> 
> http://www.aquajournal.net/index.html
> 
> Click on nature aquarium, then basics!


Hey thanks for the link to that site, you are correct, it seem to be a very informative site :fish:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jeffww said:


> When answering questions about a product it's probably best not to link directly to the product site/sponsor of the product itself. He's going to tell you it'll make your dog come back to life, your wife leave (or come back to) you and your trees will sprout money.
> 
> 
> You do not need penac, tourmaline, bacter or anything. Straight up aquasoil is all you need.
> ...


Oh ok. Well I had already purchase $100 worth of these magic powders so I hope they actually do something good for my tank. I bought them because I thought it would be beneficial for my plants and tank. I even used the super clear and my tank is still cloudy, so I guess the super clear they sell is not that super, so far.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Use some of the filter material from your other tank in this tank's filter to speed up the cycle process.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Use some of the filter material from your other tank in this tank's filter to speed up the cycle process.


What material do i take? It is just a basic filter on my other tank with a slide in filter and my new filter is a canister filter


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Just take something you can put into the canister. Everything in the old filter will have bacteria on it, so whatever fits into the new filter the best is fine. It's only to seed it, so anything will help. It should be pretty rapid with all the ammonia the AS will leach... lots of food for new bacteria.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

jcgd said:


> Just take something you can put into the canister. Everything in the old filter will have bacteria on it, so whatever fits into the new filter the best is fine. It's only to seed it, so anything will help. It should be pretty rapid with all the ammonia the AS will leach... lots of food for new bacteria.


Ok kool so do I put it where the nodes are or the chemical or biological filter part?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

It is clearing up, don't hate, I see you looking.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

It would go in the biological part, the biological part of the filter is where the BB (beneficial bacteria) will gather the most. On a cycled tank, everything besides water will have BB on it, but the filter will have the highest concentration. You can take a squeeze from your established filter sponge, cut a corner off the sponge, grab some gravel in an unwashed toe of panty hose or all three. The squeeze from the old filter sponge can be poured through the new biomedia, the corner of the sponge can be placed right in front of the biomedia so the water pushes past the sponge piece into the biomedia, and the hose (or what I use, an empty AquaClear media bag from my lfs) full of gravel can hang from the side of the tank... I used this topic when doing my first fish less cycle and just used a squeeze from my LFS's filter... Mine took 20 days after the filter squeeze, but with better seeding material like a full sponge, it has been know to take about a week or two. Here is the post...
http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f15/the-almost-complete-guide-and-faq-to-fishless-cycling-148283.html


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

here is a little video of my tank and custom 35" stand with plexiglass door, G3 and GLA CO2. My "Wonderful World"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKNHTbldkPM


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> It would go in the biological part, the biological part of the filter is where the BB (beneficial bacteria) will gather the most. On a cycled tank, everything besides water will have BB on it, but the filter will have the highest concentration. You can take a squeeze from your established filter sponge, cut a corner off the sponge, grab some gravel in an unwashed toe of panty hose or all three.


I took some of the media/beneficial bacteria from my old filter and left bunch in my new filter where nodes are housed. I am also doing basic daily water changes. I woke up to a clearer tank this morning. Thanks for your info.


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

I like it! My only suggestion is move the Co2 diffuser to the back where is isn't so distracting.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok thanks. Yea it is distracting but I like looking at the bubbles coming out for now. Eventually I will move to the back when I get bored with it, lol. I will also be removing the rocks on top of and in front of the driftwood it is there now to help keep it from floating around. I will also be removing some of the cosmetic sand because I did not intend it to be that wide going towards the back and the front area. The sand now is taking up more real estate for planting than I intended it to. I guess as I was pouring the sand in it widen more than I expects and did not realize it at the time. Yea its a PIA for sure. I had to put those little rocks along the boarder of the sand or else all the Aquasoil would be all over the sand now. I am not sure what look I am going to go for. For Example, the more forest look or less plant and just more hard to find plants like exotic looking plant plant. I think that is the route I am going to go with. I want something different than the norm.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I think if I had to do it over I would just use the substrate from Petco and just put Aquasoil powder on top of that. The Power Sand Special keeps making its way to the top now and its kind of annoying, or maybe I just used to much power sand special.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

****Advice needed****

I think I made a mistake. I ordered and used a 9L bag of Aquasoil "powder" type as my entire substrate. Could that be a problem for me? The bag does not say powder type but that is what I had ordered. I just want to make sure I have the proper substrate of I might have to redo it all over the weekend.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tough crowd in this forum here. Not too many people like to converse with one another. I notice I have like 1600 views on my thread but only about 50 messages. :-( I get no love.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Im thinking the powder type is just smaller grains... I wouldnt think it wont make a difference, more for the appearance than anything else... I have never used it personally so I am not 100% sure, but I have never read that they include different things... Most just like to look at the pretty ADA tanks!


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Dont worry you got the right stuff. I like the separation it will look cool filled in. I like the wood on the right (Don't take this the wrong way, just my thoughts ) The grapevine on the left is best used for reptiles since it will usually with time break down underwater because its nor a really hard wood. I think I would look into new stones around the border. I like a little more character to them. The main important thing is you dig it though


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> Im thinking the powder type is just smaller grains... I wouldnt think it wont make a difference, more for the appearance than anything else... I have never used it personally so I am not 100% sure, but I have never read that they include different things... Most just like to look at the pretty ADA tanks!


Yea your are right, I just read the back of the bag. Thanks.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

PC1 said:


> Dont worry you got the right stuff. I like the separation it will look cool filled in. I like the wood on the right (Don't take this the wrong way, just my thoughts ) The grapevine on the left is best used for reptiles since it will usually with time break down underwater because its nor a really hard wood. I think I would look into new stones around the border. I like a little more character to them. The main important thing is you dig it though


You are correct about the grape wood but I did not know it will eventually break down, thats not good, lol. How long do you think that will take?

About the stones I wold like to find something better that look nicer as well but I do not know what to go for I guess I will have to look around or I could take one of my stones that I have and take a hammer to it and use that which is what I should have done from the beginning. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

the stones on the border just look a little to symmetrical... maybe small pieces of slate or something that could be overlapped in places to look a bit less "placed". I have an unknown piece of wood in my tank that I believe will rot away over time, escpecially with the java moss creeping on mine... if it starts to look bad, I'll take it out and try something else... I would say on the wood not too soon, maybe even years with non stagnant water like in aquariums...


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

these stones look really artificial, distracting color which gives really a unbalanced and cheesy look to this ADA tank. If you can buy ADA equipment, you should be able to spend some money to get good and natural stones.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

aquaquang said:


> these stones look really artificial, distracting color which gives really a unbalanced and cheesy look to this ADA tank. If you can buy ADA equipment, you should be able to spend some money to get good and natural stones.


Yea you are right, I am going to check the ADA store and see what rocks they have. I know what you mean by looking artificial but at the time setting it up I thought they would look ok but now being set up it just looks like a pathway. I need it to look more like a river or creek with rocks that have more points and character I guess. This is why I like getting input from different people. To get new and improved ideas.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> the stones on the border just look a little to symmetrical... maybe small pieces of slate or something that could be overlapped in places to look a bit less "placed". I have an unknown piece of wood in my tank that I believe will rot away over time, escpecially with the java moss creeping on mine... if it starts to look bad, I'll take it out and try something else... I would say on the wood not too soon, maybe even years with non stagnant water like in aquariums...


Oh ok kool. I will leave it in for now unless I find something a lot better in the next few weeks. I paid $40 for 2 pieces of this type of wood and they are from Glasscages and she said it is fine for aquariums even though I bought them at a reptile show.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Some updated pics. I need to purchase a better camera other than my iphone camera. My tank is a work in progress. This is my first real attempt of doing a scape. I hope to learn a lot here.

What fertilizers do you guys use? And are the ADA ferts any good.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

What you guys think about this stone for the boarder around the cosmetic sand. It is a "Yamaya Stone has a unique grayish tone and beautiful texture, which is collected from the mountain valley of japan." 









Or these:
CHINESE ZEBRA STONE is a two tone dark grey stone with white bands. It has highly textured suface and jagged shape.









Or, I can just take one of these stones on this pic and just take a hammer to it and make little pieces of it and spread them out and save $20.









What you think?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I love ordering new toys to my job and receiving it right before the weekend


















Just to let you guys know. ADA glassware is made from selected high-quality Pyrex Glass which is used for laboratory equipments.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Updated dated pics with my new ADA diffuser III and some more plants added from my old tank. I have to admit the ADA diffuser works a lot better then the basic on i had before. I guess the actual diffuser is better. You really do get what you pay for.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking very good, coming along well


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice tank so far.
Rather than look for an alternative stone to line the different substrates why not see what it looks like without any. Or you could use some small plants like Crypt Parva to cover the transition area.
That tiger lotus will look nice once it gets settled in (mine has 4" wide leaves at the moment and needs to be kept in check other wise it will take over)


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Looking very good, coming along well


Thanks a lot. Gotta have patience in this hobby, lol. I keep having to add soil which can be messy.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

robbowal said:


> Nice tank so far.
> Rather than look for an alternative stone to line the different substrates why not see what it looks like without any. Or you could use some small plants like Crypt Parva to cover the transition area.
> That tiger lotus will look nice once it gets settled in (mine has 4" wide leaves at the moment and needs to be kept in check other wise it will take over)


Yea I thought about that. Do you think I will have the soil all over the sand if I do that? Yea I would love to find some very small nice plants. I am looking for small hard to find plants like the Erio Sp I mentioned earlier. Oh and I hope the Tiger Lotus does not take over l like it did in my 10 gallon tank. I might just have to keep cutting the roots, I heard they will help it from growing so big.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anyone think the wood on the left is to big for my tank?


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

Uptown193 said:


> Yea I thought about that. Do you think I will have the soil all over the sand if I do that? Yea I would love to find some very small nice plants. I am looking for small hard to find plants like the Erio Sp I mentioned earlier. Oh and I hope the Tiger Lotus does not take over l like it did in my 10 gallon tank. I might just have to keep cutting the roots, I heard they will help it from growing so big.


Some clear plastic sheet cut to form a barrier should help stop them mixing too much.
There are plenty of small plants you can use the crypt i mentioned is very small or try Hydrocotyle verticillata. For the tiger lotus just dont let any of the leaves reach the surface and it should stay fairly compact with heavy trimming.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

Uptown193 said:


> Does anyone think the wood on the left is to big for my tank?


its a little big. i myself would look at maybe some petrified wood of a drift wood stump maybe.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

robbowal said:


> Some clear plastic sheet cut to form a barrier should help stop them mixing too much.
> There are plenty of small plants you can use the crypt i mentioned is very small or try Hydrocotyle verticillata. For the tiger lotus just dont let any of the leaves reach the surface and it should stay fairly compact with heavy trimming.


Yea I am going to have to find a thin long piece of plastic and measure it to fit the area and like a 1/4" higher and maybe remove it later inf needed.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Is it me or did my plants grow an inch or more over night and during the day. Look at these two pics. The one on top I took last night and the one on bottom I took just now. Look at thehe plant on the right side in front, insane growth with aquasoil or maybe this plant just grows fast and I am only using New Aquasoil and some Seachem Flourish. I dont know.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

That's about right for the plant. You may get a couple of inches a day with some plants.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I think I am going to remove the wood on the left side because it is taking up to much real estate for plants that i want to grow. What you guys think?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

2in10 said:


> That's about right for the plant. You may get a couple of inches a day with some plants.


Really, wow that is crazy. I am in shock, I never seen such growth over night. I can sit in front of it and actually watch it grow, lol


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Those things grow like seaweed with the right parameters.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Not a bad idea. Don't be afraid to cut it down to a size you think will fit.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

2in10 said:


> That's about right for the plant. You may get a couple of inches a day with some plants.


I am going to have to trim it tonight duringmy water change. Do you know if I should trim it from the top or remove it and trim from the bottom?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

PC1 said:


> Those things grow like seaweed with the right parameters.


Yea man I notice that. Wow, but it is such a pretty plant in person, I do not know how it looks in pics.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

PC1 said:


> Those things grow like seaweed with the right parameters.


Hey you have some nice Manzanita in your page, I might have to purchase some. Do you have a nice piece for my tank that is small and wont take up to much real estate? I will PM you this message as well.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

I think you should either cut it down some or pull it. Although I am a little bias because I'm not a grapevine being used under water fan. I used to sell tons of it years ago for the reptile trade though. Tank still looks nice though, it's a great start.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you  most of what I have is listed there but I am adding a few more pieces tonight. Whats the avg dimensions on that side of the tank?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

PC1 said:


> I think you should either cut it down some or pull it. Although I am a little bias because I'm not a grapevine being used under water fan. I used to sell tons of it years ago for the reptile trade though. Tank still looks nice though, it's a great start.


Yea I know your are right, I didnt think it would be a problem and I come to realize my piece on the right of my tank look a lot better. Do you have a nice small piece for my tank? so I can grow more plants?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

PC1 said:


> Thank you  most of what I have is listed there but I am adding a few more pieces tonight. Whats the avg dimensions on that side of the tank?


My tank is 14" high, 24" wide and 12" deep.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Do you have 9150, 9077, 9091, 0043?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

The grapevine you have is not intended for aquarium use and will rot fast. The size is ok. Having hanging lights gives you the advantage of having wood and plants break the water surface, so taller wood would be ok. Having three types of wood and different color stones is really distracting and unatural looking. get more large pieces of the wood you have on the right. AFA has really nice hornwood. Once you replace the wood and stone you will see a vast improvement in your scape. Your tall stems are covering up the wood ATM. and your plant mass is low. Don't set your self up for an algae breakout. Keep the photoperiod to 4 hours till you get more plants. ALso focus on no more than 5 plants to avoid collectoritis. As soon as your tank is fully cycled unleash the clean up crew icluding ottos, shrimp, and snails. Great selection of equipment everything is looking top notch. Just a couple more tweaks and you will a very nice tank.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

MARIMOBALL said:


> The grapevine you have is not intended for aquarium use and will rot fast. The size is ok. Having hanging lights gives you the advantage of having wood and plants break the water surface, so taller wood would be ok. Having three types of wood and different color stones is really distracting and unatural looking. get more large pieces of the wood you have on the right. AFA has really nice hornwood. Once you replace the wood and stone you will see a vast improvement in your scape. Your tall stems are covering up the wood ATM. and your plant mass is low. Don't set your self up for an algae breakout. Keep the photoperiod to 4 hours till you get more plants. ALso focus on no more than 5 plants to avoid collectoritis. As soon as your tank is fully cycled unleash the clean up crew icluding ottos, shrimp, and snails. Great selection of equipment everything is looking top notch. Just a couple more tweaks and you will a very nice tank.


Hi thanks for your in depth response.

Yea I am going to take out the grapevine as soon as I find and purchase a piece that can be substituted. The piece on the rigth I got from Frank at ADG. The piece on the left I got a a reptile show but the woman from Glasscages said it is fine for wood and cost me $40 for 2 pieces. I guess I can sell it to a reptile guy after for half the price so its not a total los in money. I only have 2 types of wood at present not 3. I am going to remove those stones I just dont know it I should leave it bare or replace it with another stone. 

Do you mean to only leave the lights on for 4 hours a day until it it cycled?

So far I have 8 different plants in their now, I guess I already have collectoritis, lol opps.

What is ATM and what ia a apple snail ok, I have one in my other tank that I will be taking down once this tank is cycled.

Thanks.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes leave the light on for 4 hours then increase as you get more plant mass. 
the wood on the right does look nice. I thought the anubias was attached to another different wood. ATM= at the moment
apples are ok but they may eat your plants. try nerites or ramhorn. Do *not* add Malaysian trumpet snails they burrow in you substrate and come out at night. After a while they will loosen the substrate and make it flat.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh that wood yea you are right that is a small piece of wood attached to that plant, good observation. I even forgot about that piece of wood. Sorry.
I have read that apple snails only eat plants that are unhealthy. That they can somehow sense a unhealthy plant. Idk the truth behind that but from my experience in my old 10g tank that is what he/she did, never the healthy. I think one snail should be enough since he is getting so big and moves really fast I think he can work the while tank over one night, lol. Thanks.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

So yea my liquid Pfertz were delivered at my office today, yippie. Now lets see what changes in color I get, among other things.

Nicely packaged in invividual styrofoam:









Here all four standing at attention:









I am happy now.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am growing some brown and white stuff/algae on the reptile wood on the left. Do you guys think I should remove it for good or just remove it and wash it off and put it back? It is kinda gross looking. What is the best thing to do for tht?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nevermind i removed the grapevine last night. I didn't like what was growing on it.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

if its mold, bleach water scrub and then GOOD rinsing can fix it. For algae... its just the tank being immature and you can pull it off... either way, it sounds like its taken care of


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Grapevine gets gross, it's really hit or miss. I have one huge twisted piece that has never grown the grapevine muck I had 2-3 other pieces that always grew it whenever it was put in a tank.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> if its mold, bleach water scrub and then GOOD rinsing can fix it. For algae... its just the tank being immature and you can pull it off... either way, it sounds like its taken care of


Thanks. yea I just removed the plant b/c I just didn't like how it was looking and I found out it is more for reptiles. Thanks anyway.



Bahugo said:


> Grapevine gets gross, it's really hit or miss. I have one huge twisted piece that has never grown the grapevine muck I had 2-3 other pieces that always grew it whenever it was put in a tank.


Yea man the stuff was really gross. It gave me the hebbie jebbies. lol...


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Uptown193 said:


> Thanks. yea I just removed the plant b/c I just didn't like how it was looking and I found out it is more for reptiles. Thanks anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea man the stuff was really gross. It gave me the hebbie jebbies. lol...


lol did it look like clear jelly and mucus-y? It is really gross.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

sounds nasty... I think you made the right decision on removing it, cant wait to see what it gets replaced with!!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> lol did it look like clear jelly and mucus-y? It is really gross.


No really clear more like whitish fuzz and brown stuff next to each other growing. I know its part of the algae and beneficial bacteria but I did not have that on the other piece of wood in my tank. Plus I just want to get the right wood. I wasted $40 on two pieces of grapevine.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> sounds nasty... I think you made the right decision on removing it, cant wait to see what it gets replaced with!!


Yea I think so too. I want to get a smaller piece so I can have more room for plants. I noticed that piece that was in their was too thick and big for what I want because I rather have more plants than a piece of wood. I can't wait to see what it gets replaced with also, lol


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Uptown193 said:


> No really clear more like whitish fuzz and brown stuff next to each other growing. I know its part of the algae and beneficial bacteria but I did not have that on the other piece of wood in my tank. Plus I just want to get the right wood. I wasted $40 on two pieces of grapevine.


I feel your pain,I spend a bunch on it too.. 

I've heard of people putting clear wood sealant or something like that on it though I don't know if it's true? May be cheaper then buying new driftwood if you wanted to look into it


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> I feel your pain,I spend a bunch on it too..
> 
> I've heard of people putting clear wood sealant or something like that on it though I don't know if it's true? May be cheaper then buying new driftwood if you wanted to look into it


Lol. That is funny clear coating the driftwood. No I will just get one piece of driftwood and call it a day. Then sell what I have to someone who has a reptile.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is an updates pic. I removed the grapevine and will be ordering a piece of Manzanita. So I added some more New Aquasoil (AS) and rearranged the plants and lost some stems in the process. I have to say that using cosmetic sand is a real challenge when you are dealing with the AS that is sloping upwards because it runs down like it would do in real life so I think the best thing to do is control as much as you can and let nature in the aquarium take over. Eventually I will grow some grass in the front as a boarder form the AS and the sand. I have to say that the new ADA diffuser gives my tank more CO2 and set lower and using the XL ADA Pinsettes makes it a lot easier for planting and removing plants and debris. Feel free to make any suggestions.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

So much better without the grapevine. I wasn't able to pack up the piece before I had to leave last night so will ship 9150 out when I get back. It should look fantastic on the left there


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

PC1 said:


> So much better without the grapevine. I wasn't able to pack up the piece before I had to leave last night so will ship 9150 out when I get back. It should look fantastic on the left there


Aww that sucks :icon_frow

I hope it wont be too big for the left side. If I can make i work where it hangs over the pathway it would be kool.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

My new Eriocaulon Sp. Australia a/k/a Blood Vomit, Trithura and others


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice looking, can't wait for them to take off in your tank.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Very nice looking, can't wait for them to take off in your tank.


Yea man, you and me both. I heard it takes like 9 months. :icon_roll


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Other plants I am looking for are:

- Amannia sp Sulawesi
- Rotala macranda japan red
- Rotala mini butterfly
- Rotala sp singapore
- Eriocaulon amanoanum
- Rotala Mexicana Goias
- Limnophila sp.
- Proserpinaca palustris
- Pogostemon deccanensis
- Eriocaulaceae (Tonina sp. Belem)
- Cryptocoryne becketii
- Red Ekinodorusu Tenerusu


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

My new Eriocaulon Sp. Aussie a/k/a "Blood Vomit" and close up pics of my o ther plants.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Advice on changing my chemical filtration media. Should I use API Bio-Chem Zorb or the Fluval Oti-Carb? Or something better than both?


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Crinum Calamistratum!! my favorite plant, you can see it in my profile pic! 

edit: wait, thats the other forum :icon_roll I really like that plant


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> Crinum Calamistratum!! my favorite plant, you can see it in my profile pic!
> 
> edit: wait, thats the other forum :icon_roll I really like that plant


Oh is that the name of them. Yea I like that plant as well. They are $12 each, thats what I paid at least. I have 2 of them.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

From the test results It looks like it is safe to put the fish in. Exactly 2 weeks after initial set up with New Aqua Soil and ADA additives. Here is a pic of the results, Ammonia is Yellow, Nitrite is light Blue and Nitrate is Orange:


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

is that after 24 hours after your last 4ppm ammo dosing?? If so, I would duplicate the results after another test and grab some fauna!!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> is that after 24 hours after your last 4ppm ammo dosing?? If so, I would duplicate the results after another test and grab some fauna!!


I never dosed with ammo, so I do not know what you are referring to. Sorry.

I have used all ADA's "New Aquasoil" and their additives as you can see and I mentioned in the beginning of my thread. I followed ADAs care instructions which consists of daily water changes the first week and in the second week I did water changes every other day. Now I have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites and 10ppm nitrates which is very acceptable as long as its under 80. 

Got fish???


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

looks good 
can you give us a list of the fish?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

plecostomouse said:


> looks good
> can you give us a list of the fish?


1 Bamboo Shrimp
4 Neon Tetras
1 Mickey Mouse Platy (Orange fish)
2 Pristella Tetra
1 fish I forgot the name but its like an Otto.

I will be getting new fish this weekend. Maybe a few Electric Blue Rams. Something different. They are expensive like $25 each.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I adjusted my light height to 12" above my tank.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I was referring to a fish less cycle, I am sorry, I got lost for a second... If you are doing a fish in cycle then that is what you really want to always see in your levels... If you get any traces, it's time to do another water change... Eventually the water change cycle will be more days in between once you establish the biofilter with good bacteria... You might be up on the cycle, but i'll post the link anyway in case someone else can use it.
http://www.aquariumadvice.com/articles/articles/124/2/-I-just-learned-about-cycling-but-I-already-have-fish-What-now/Page2.html


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> I was referring to a fish less cycle, I am sorry, I got lost for a second... If you are doing a fish in cycle then that is what you really want to always see in your levels... If you get any traces, it's time to do another water change... Eventually the water change cycle will be more days in between once you establish the biofilter with good bacteria... You might be up on the cycle, but i'll post the link anyway in case someone else can use it.
> http://www.aquariumadvice.com/artic...g-but-I-already-have-fish-What-now/Page2.html


Well I did a fishless cycle, I do not know if your have been following my thread but that is what I said and have been doing. I just added the fish the other day b/c as you can see from the photo my water parameters are fine which indicates to me that the cycling process is complete and I can add fish which is what I did this past Monday. I learned my lesson with my other 10gallon tank not to add fish until it is completely cycled. My fish are happy now  and so am I :bounce:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

My new Eriocaulon Cinereum:


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I have been following, but I definitely missed that part, sorry for getting off topic, I had to wait a month for my fishless cycle... Plants had a long time to mature before fish. I really like all the more uncommon plants, it makes for such a unique scape


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Uptown193 said:


> My new Eriocaulon Cinereum:


Hey I wanted that one. :red_mouth Have you split it yet?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

You've been looking for that for a while, no? It looks like you can get 3 really nice plants out of that, or even 6 or 9 but you don't have enough room for all that. You might have to cut those roots by half they look really long.

The tank looks really nice, one of our members likes white sand in his tanks and over time he has learned to keep it new looking by syphoning it out and relacing it every 3 weeks or so, he only uses a 20 # bag per year on several tanks.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> I have been following, but I definitely missed that part, sorry for getting off topic, I had to wait a month for my fishless cycle... Plants had a long time to mature before fish. I really like all the more uncommon plants, it makes for such a unique scape


Yea I love to plant more uncommon plants. It makes the tank and like you said the scape a lot more unique.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> Hey I wanted that one. :red_mouth Have you split it yet?


Oh so you were one of the guys on her list. It was the cheapest one out of the bunch. You gotta act fast on these forums

Oh yea, and yea I sure did split it up. I just had to.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

150EH said:


> You've been looking for that for a while, no? It looks like you can get 3 really nice plants out of that, or even 6 or 9 but you don't have enough room for all that. You might have to cut those roots by half they look really long.
> 
> The tank looks really nice, one of our members likes white sand in his tanks and over time he has learned to keep it new looking by syphoning it out and relacing it every 3 weeks or so, he only uses a 20 # bag per year on several tanks.


Hey whats up. Yea I have been looking for awhile for these plants. They are almost the ones I wanted. but without the ref on the middle. I had to cut about an inch off the roots before planting. I am not sure how good it would like if cute more times.

I think I might have to do what that other member did and change out the sand everything and then


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

while cleaning my nano with sand, I cannot help but suck at least some up... seems normal and every now and then Im gonna have to replace some...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> while cleaning my nano with sand, I cannot help but suck at least some up... seems normal and every now and then Im gonna have to replace some...


I have to find a way to stop the AS from going on the sand. I already removed my Apple Snail because it was dragging all the AS on the sand and it just got annoying to see that after work everyday. Now I have to sell my snail. I wold make a barrier from plastic but that might look stupid. That is why I had to put all those pebbles on the sand to try to avoid that.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Uptown193 said:


> Oh so you were one of the guys on her list. It was the cheapest one out of the bunch. You gotta act fast on these forums
> 
> Oh yea, and yea I sure did split it up. I just had to.


Yep I actually bought the other 2.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> Yep I actually bought the other 2.


Damn the other 2 you bought wow, Did you split them?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Uptown193 said:


> Damn the other 2 you bought wow, Did you split them?


Oh yeah, ended up with a ton of plantlets out of those 2. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...m/138339-150g-tetra-scape-43.html#post1541475

Craig


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I learned something about Eriocaulon today but it may not apply to the Cinereum version of the plant, they will put up a stalk or some may put up many stalks and it looks as if it's going to flower but if you don't remove them the plant will die. If I come acroos the thread again I'll give you the link, it's a strange little plant and looks like it's from another plant with all the flower/plantlet stalks.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

150EH said:


> I learned something about Eriocaulon today but it may not apply to the Cinereum version of the plant, they will put up a stalk or some may put up many stalks and it looks as if it's going to flower but if you don't remove them the plant will die. If I come acroos the thread again I'll give you the link, it's a strange little plant and looks like it's from another plant with all the flower/plantlet stalks.


I wish I knew what a stalk was. Ima have to Google it now. :icon_lol:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey guys and girls, I have some new plants and I also bought 4 Electric Blue Rams (Beautiful, they have red eyes), 1 Nerite snail for algae on leaves, 3 Japanica shrimps (I think) for algae as well. The 3 shrimp are workaholics, I love them and recommend them.
The Tank
















My Electric Blue Ram and Dwarf Hairgrass:
















My Japanica Shrimp:
















My Leopard Nerite Snail:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I recommend everyone to get this shrimp if you have algae problems:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Title: Subterranean Passage of NYC (In progress)
Year: Late 2011
Location: New York City 
Tank Size: ADA 60P (24"x12"x14")
Volume: 17 Gallons (Approx.)
Lighting: Catalina Solar 2x24w (Geissman Midday (1) and Geissman Aquaflora (1)
Filtration: Fluval G3
Filter Media: Seachem Purigen 200ml Bag (Chemical)
Substrate: ADA Aqua Soil New Amazonia (Love it) and ADA Power Sand Special (Hate it)
Substrate Additives: ADA Bacter 100/Clear Super/Penac P + W
CO2: GLA Pressurized CO2 System (14 hours/Day) 2 bubbles per second
Decorative Materials: ADA Sarawak Sand
Water Parameters: N/A
Water Maintenance: 30% water change weekly
Plant Fertilization: Pfertz High-Tech Solution includes one bottle each of [m], [n], [p] and [k]
Additional Information: N/A

Plants: Red Nesala, Erio cinereum, Eriocaulon Sp. (Blood Vomit), Crinum Calamistratum, Red Tiger Lotus, Dwarf Grass, Purple Temple, Aluminum Plant and Red Ludwiga (Hybrid)

Fish: 4 Electric Blue Rams, 3 Japonica Shrimp (Amano), 1 Bamboo Shrimp, 4 Neon Tetras, 2 Mickey Mouse Platy, 2 Pristella Tetra, 1 fish I forgot the name but its like an Otto and a lone Leopard Snail.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I added some plants over the weekend, how do you like it?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Looks REALLY good, except the purple temple and aluminum plant are terrestrial plants. They won't survive completely submerged for long.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Looks REALLY good, except the purple temple and aluminum plant are terrestrial plants. They won't survive completely submerged for long.


Yea I heard they dont last long, but I have had an Aluminum for about 6 months before and gave me new growth. Maybe the4 CO2 helps a lot as well. I will see how long these last. They say 2 or 3 months tops.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

the rock arrangement looks a lot better


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

+1. Good job getting rid of the small rocks. Looks good.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks New Zealand and Arizona. I think I am going to put some Belem hairgrass where the sand is so you cant see the black plastic divider, I think grass would look a lot better was well.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Added some Manzanita:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Was just playing around with my camera to see if I can take better pictures and I am not sure if its any better now:

















































With Flash:


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

The flash muted the colors some. Glad that piece showed up, looks great in there!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

PC1 said:


> The flash muted the colors some. Glad that piece showed up, looks great in there!


Yea the flash does. I got the wood yesterday, finally. Thank you.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Uptown193 said:


> Yea I heard they dont last long, but I have had an Aluminum for about 6 months before and gave me new growth. Maybe the4 CO2 helps a lot as well. I will see how long these last. They say 2 or 3 months tops.


Fair enough.
Though i must say that this is the first time that i've seen terrestrial plants in the same tank as Eriocaulon sp. I guess there's always a first for everything. :thumbsup:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Fair enough.
> Though i must say that this is the first time that i've seen terrestrial plants in the same tank as Eriocaulon sp. I guess there's always a first for everything. :thumbsup:


All my plants will have to work around my Erio's water parameter needs. Is it bad to have terrestrial plants in the same tank as the Erios sp? I bought the Aluminum plant because I really like the white and green and the purple is different too. lets see how long they last. :fish:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I noticed that the closer I put the camera to the object the pic comes out a lot better as far as colors


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Can someone tell me why my red plants are not staying red and healthy. I use Pfertz daily, CO2 and my tempt is 79 degree. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The might need more light or more Fe to stay really red, I have noticed folks all having the same complaint and I have to wonder if it has anything to do with the seasons changing.

Sorry I never came back to explain myself but the look at the stalks below and other folks have had just a single stalk but if you don't remove them the plant will die, notice the brown leaves. If you look here you'll see a plant at the top of a single stalk, it may be the way they propagate with the new plants raised above it can float downstream to a new area, I don't really know. Look at the Downoi up on stalks too, it's a bizarre little tank.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh ok. Yea I don't know whats is going on. I am going to have to take out the terrestrial plants and see if it has something to do with it also. Maybe even raise the tank water temp to 82 like I had before. I'm confused.

Yea that is some weird [censored][censored][censored][censored] going on there. I wonder why that is happening.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Uptown193 said:


> Is it bad to have terrestrial plants in the same tank as the Erios sp?


No, not at all-- they're just two ends of the spectrum.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> No, not at all-- they're just two very different spectrums of the hobby.


You sure? I have noticed these changes recently after I added these terrestrial plant. The Purple Temple I had in their its leaves were flaking and falling off. I think that was causing something. 

What temperature do you guys set you planted tanks? Everyone feel free to post yours. Mine is now set at 79.6 to 80.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

I made an account just to post on your amazing thread !

Enjoy my first post:

I owned two lizards (Chinese Water Dragons) when I was a young age and they were in a 20 Gal. Tank. Last summer I found 2 baby painted turtles, had never seen the water (just hatched) while I was walking on the trail. They became my pets and lived in the 20 Gal. tank, No fish, small filter for about 6 months now. 

Then I got into tanks and upgraded to a 45 Gal. and wish that I would have done more research because now I just want to change it to a planted tank.

Haha, the theme you have going in your tank is my dream planted tank so keep up the good work !! love all the pictures! You should do a daily picture so we can watch the growth of the plants!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

my personal opinion and critique is that you are using too many large leaved varieties of plants, and too many plants in general. again purely my opinion.

i prefer tanks with these looks:

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=album&album_id=90

it is important to incorporate the stonework and/or woodwork in a way to maximize the appearance of tank size. depth plays a key role, as does stocking.

i fear you may have overstocked the tank prematurely.

my suggestion at this point is to try and keep the plant species around 6 or so species, and keep them smaller in leaf-size. i'd do away with the round river stones and incorporate more natural appearing stones, like the yamata stones you mentioned before. also, the sandy foreground can easily look out of place, if the rocks are all in a row. so, if you use yamata stones, i'd also suggest staggering them a bit some jutting forward, some with a shadowed area overhung by another, and use small in front and bigger behind, with smaller again in the rear alongside the sandy "valley" which would increase depth peceptoin if inclined and zig-zagged sort of. 

this could sound like a full rescape, which is not too difficult actually, and again, i dont' mean to be overly harsh i REALLY love the equipment!!! I just feel the tank has much more potential


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> I made an account just to post on your amazing thread !
> 
> Enjoy my first post:
> 
> ...


Hey whats up. I am honored and flattered that you actually made an account to post on my threat. Wow :bounce:

Yea these ADA tanks are very sexy to the eye and make the look of a set up very nice even when the setup is not that nice, if you know what I mean. But I try my best to make a setup that looks good. I must say that it is a lot harder to to then what you see in pictures. The decorative sand I have in my tank is a real PIA to maintain. I do not know if you will see much growth difference in a days time but I will do a pic every other day to see if there is a difference so I also can see how things have changed. I had to remove some of my plants because they were making my more expensive plants die. I guess I had to many difference plants in my tank. Anyway thanks and come back again to see the maturing of my tank.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

rountreesj said:


> my personal opinion and critique is that you are using too many large leaved varieties of plants, and too many plants in general. again purely my opinion.
> 
> i prefer tanks with these looks:
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for your critique and advice. I take all of that in, especially from people who are experienced in this hobby and know what they are talking about.

I did remove the stones that were in the sand, that was only temporary. No I use some Belem plants to separate the sand and the AS. I hope this helps. But it is hard because no matter what happens I think the AS will eventually push forward to the front unless I use bigger pieces of stone to separate then two.

I tried adding depth by trying to keep the front area low and raising and/or sloping the AS in the back. But it seems as though the AS keeps pushing forward. 

I made a huge mistake by purchasing so many different plants. I think you right, maybe I did prematurely over stock my tank. I didn't think that would be a problem. I am new at this so you live an learn right?

I like the sounds of your rock work suggestion. I think in time I will do something like that. I just added some Belem hairgrass to separate the AS and sand so I am going to be a lil patient this time and see how that grows in. Actually I should have planned ahead more and bough tthe stone prior to setting up my tank. Hey that is the fun of this hobby, we can always make changes to something better.

I agree that the tank has more potential, it just that I am not that creative, lol. Those Amano setups are just beautiful and I wanted to do something like that and this is what I came up with. I wish I never added those terrestrial plants.I should have just left in what I had and be more patience. This hobby involves lost of patience, which I forgot about. I just have to buy more of the same plants that I initially had and keep it to a max. of 6 different plants. Thank for advice and critique.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

Picture picture picture ^_^


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

do you still have the terrestrial plants in there? they arent' THAT big of a deal to the tank parameters, but why have them in if they will die eventually? i did that before too, just part of the hobby.

those tanks i showed you are actually other aquascaper tanks. and you can do yours like that, but as you noticed the planning is extensive and very tedious. 

If you are not liking the sandy foreground and want a change to add rockwork i would encourage you to just enjoy the scape for now and let it mature, and start aquiring supplies to rescape. get everything you want except plants; for example all rocks and/or driftwood amd any extra soil. i'd get the plants all located if you plan to add any new ones. find someone who wold hold them till you are ready to buy so you could get them all at nearly the same time you know. its always hard to do these kinds of things because its so fun to do aquariums!!!

as for the sand and aquasoil mixing, i found in previous scapes to make the sandy line farther backand then place the stones kind of mostly over the sand. you have sand under the rocks and in front, and aquasoil mostly only behind the rocks. terrace it sort of and shovel some soil behind the rockas and let it build up, and place plants between the rocks to keep the soil from coming through. you can also tie something like mini-pelia to little fakes of flint and place them kinda in front of the expensive cool stones which are acting as the barrier, and even wedge the pelia stones in between the rocks.

its also cool to build a wall with the yamata stones like i mentioned and have the driftwood start almost level with the top of the stones, then place some thinner pieces of wood overhanging the stone kind of like roots on a tree. if you do this and can find a piece of wood same color as the "tree" but smaller, you can place it farther back slightly higher on the slope and get the image of trees farther back.

think of ways to use slope or if simpler to think about, simply placing things higher in the tank and only slightly farther back, and smaller stems the farther back to create the illusion of even more depth...


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

and as far as plants go, you could easily have much more plants, just try to stick to a healthy 5 or 6 varieties and try keeping the leaves smaller and similar in shape. so for example, the spikey euros are so cool, but seem out of place with the stems, some e. tenellus set farther back could help or some other pointy leaved plant, then select like 2 stems with rounded leaves etc etc... and try to fill the whole footprint behind the sand and rocks with plants.

all this IS my opinion just trying to help. PLEASE dont think i am trying to be a know it all...hahaha or that your tank doesn't look good


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

rountreesj said:


> do you still have the terrestrial plants in there? they arent' THAT big of a deal to the tank parameters, but why have them in if they will die eventually? i did that before too, just part of the hobby.
> 
> those tanks i showed you are actually other aquascaper tanks. and you can do yours like that, but as you noticed the planning is extensive and very tedious.
> 
> ...


No I took out the terrestrial plants last night when I noticed all the flaking and dying off. I did not know they were like that or I would have never bought them and the store failed to mentioned that to me. Oh well no I know.

I like the sand it is just a matter of doing it the right way. I see some people use Ricca stone and cover them with moss and place them on the boarderline of the sand and AS and when it grows in it is perfectly separated. But the AS always pushes it up. I believe the stones you mentioned would be best to use as a separation. I think I am going to get some stones to make a wall in the front and then leave the sand there and then get some more AS for behind the wall and make it a couple of inches higher so the plants show more. I should have done that before because I thought of it but was to impatient.

I am going to do what you suggest and just enjoy it now let things grow in and fill in and look for some nice stones and do something else. I get bored fast anyway so I don't mind change for better. Its a work in progress. But it is fun to do. Your right this hobby is very tedious and extensive and take a lot of patience. Do you have pics of your tank?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

rountreesj said:


> and as far as plants go, you could easily have much more plants, just try to stick to a healthy 5 or 6 varieties and try keeping the leaves smaller and similar in shape. so for example, the spikey euros are so cool, but seem out of place with the stems, some e. tenellus set farther back could help or some other pointy leaved plant, then select like 2 stems with rounded leaves etc etc... and try to fill the whole footprint behind the sand and rocks with plants.
> 
> all this IS my opinion just trying to help. PLEASE dont think i am trying to be a know it all...hahaha or that your tank doesn't look good


No I understand its your opinion. I know everyone is trying to help. People said before do not get collectoritis, I didn't listen. I took out 3 species of plants yesterday. I got carried away with the new tank and all. What do you think of the Belem grass I put in the sand?


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

I think you should take out all the Belem. I will PM you my address and I will dispose of it for you  lol Belem looks good, would be a cool effect if it took over the whole sand area so instead of and separating it would be a grass field


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

i kinda was thinking the same thing! love the hair grass, keep it.

it looks a tad rough only because it was just added, its a great plant!!!

complements the eauros well.

you'd probably love rotala sp green and other rotalas for some stem plants. FAST growing very easy and enywhere from yellow to purple in color and almost all have very similar leaf size.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

PC1 said:


> I think you should take out all the Belem. I will PM you my address and I will dispose of it for you  lol Belem looks good, would be a cool effect if it took over the whole sand area so instead of and separating it would be a grass field


When I started to read your post I was like like WHATTTTTTTT!!! then I calmed down. Yea that was my plan to cover the entire sand area but my buddy Wheezo only sent me whats there. I guess I am going to have order more from him. More money :icon_twis


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Lol! It should grow well and take off once its established. You have a great set up for it.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

rountreesj said:


> i kinda was thinking the same thing! love the hair grass, keep it.
> 
> it looks a tad rough only because it was just added, its a great plant!!!
> 
> ...


Oh thanks. I will take a look at the Rotala line and in the Swap area. I think I need one fast growing plant.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

PC1 said:


> Lol! It should grow well and take off once its established. You have a great set up for it.


Thanks. I also put some nutrient pellets in the sand to help it grow healthier. I wasnt sure how well plants grow in sand.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

being fairly new to the tanks, trimming will be a skill needed when you get rotalas, or should i say, the fearless ability to hack the tops off knowing full well they will grow back twice as full


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

rountreesj said:


> being fairly new to the tanks, trimming will be a skill needed when you get rotalas, or should i say, the fearless ability to hack the tops off knowing full well they will grow back twice as full


Hmm, that sounds like a fun plant to have, lol


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

sooo, you should get a carpet plant and cover the sand area  someone else suggested it but it would look amazing!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> sooo, you should get a carpet plant and cover the sand area  someone else suggested it but it would look amazing!


I thought about that but I do not want the sand completely covered. I want to be able to see through the grass a little bit.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Update:
Title: Subterranean Passage of NYC (In progress)
Year: Late 2011
Location: New York City
Tank Size: ADA 60P (24"x12"x14")
Volume: 17 Gallons (Approx.)
Lighting: Catalina Solar 2x24w (Geissman Midday (1) and Geissman Aquaflora (1)
Filtration: Fluval G3
Filter Media: Seachem Purigen 200ml Bag (Chemical)
Substrate: ADA Aqua Soil New Amazonia (Love it) and ADA Power Sand Special (Hate it)
Substrate Additives: ADA Bacter 100/Clear Super/Penac P + W
CO2: GLA Pressurized CO2 System (14 hours/Day) 2 bubbles per second
Decorative Materials: ADA Sarawak Sand
Water Parameters: N/A
Water Maintenance: 30% water change weekly
Plant Fertilization: Pfertz High-Tech Solution includes one bottle each of [m], [n], [p] and [k]
Additional Information: N/A

Plants: Red Nesala, Erio cinereum, Eriocaulon Sp. (Blood Vomit), Crinum Calamistratum, Red Tiger Lotus, Dwarf Grass and Red Ludwiga

Fish: 3 Electric Blue Rams, 3 Japonica Shrimp (Amano), 1 Bamboo Shrimp, 4 Neon Tetras, 2 Mickey Mouse Platy, 2 Pristella Tetra, 1 fish I forgot the name but its like an Otto and a lone Leopard Snail.


----------



## magma (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey Uptown193,

The tank looks great, looking forward to further updates. I dislike the Power sand as well, it gets mixed up with the amazonia and looks out of place and messy.

I noticed you planted the hair grass in the sand and not in the amazonia. Does it make any difference in the growth rate?

-magma


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

magma said:


> Hey Uptown193,
> 
> The tank looks great, looking forward to further updates. I dislike the Power sand as well, it gets mixed up with the amazonia and looks out of place and messy.
> 
> ...


Hi, thank you. Yea the Power Sand is very annoying I wish people here who have used it would have mentioned that it tends to rise to the top of the AS and you have to either remove it or keep pushing it back down. I had to even remove most of it from the front because it was too annoying. It really should only be used in the middle to rear where the AS/substrate is over 4" deep. If your are a beginner aquascaper like me and keep messing with your plants and stuff in tank *I do not recommend any type of Power Sand* it will just frustrate you.

Anyway, the Belem grass sand still grows but I am not sure the difference in the rate as to being planted in AS. I have only had it for 3 week or so. I am sure it will grow better in the AS but I did inject some substrate pellets in the sand to help it grow. I am going to get more of the Belem so I can fill in the whole sand area. I do not recommend sand unless you do not mind the work of cleaning the AS off it or make a sufficient barrier between the sand and AS like using medium sized rocks. It had been more than what I bargained for. The rock would be better. Thanks again.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

You tank has developed so much!! keep pictures of the development! ^_^

I am starting my planted tank soon! so excited!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Uptown193 said:


>


lol - I used to have to do this with my 29g. Have you lost the towel in the tank yet?


----------



## magma (Oct 31, 2011)

The first time I used power sand, I just poured the bag over the amazonia, Thinking that it was supposed to be like a decorative sand! Needless to say it took ages to set it right. 

I have read trimming the dwarf hair grass, makes it propagate better horizontally. Other people seem to grow this very well, It seems to take a lot of time for me.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> You tank has developed so much!! keep pictures of the development! ^_^
> 
> I am starting my planted tank soon! so excited!


Hey thank you. yea it is a work in progress. I just ordered some more Belem grass to fill in the remainder of the sand. Stay tuned. :icon_smil

Good luck on your tank. Make sure you get everything in order prior to setting it up. The #1 thing would be to get a great filter that is easy to maintain. That is why I got the G3. I love it. Worth the extra money, which I do not even notice since it already spent. You get what you pay for in this hobby. But do not use Power Sand. It is just annoying.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> lol - I used to have to do this with my 29g. Have you lost the towel in the tank yet?


Lol. I had a few slips in the past. But not a full loss yet. Just the end pieces. Annoying but it help block all that extra light. Actually I am using a black t-shirt :smile:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

magma said:


> The first time I used power sand, I just poured the bag over the amazonia, Thinking that it was supposed to be like a decorative sand! Needless to say it took ages to set it right.
> 
> I have read trimming the dwarf hair grass, makes it propagate better horizontally. Other people seem to grow this very well, It seems to take a lot of time for me.


OMG, you poured the PS over the AS, holy crap, that must have took ages to fix. Wow. I can't imagine how that must have been. Jesus Christ :hihi: But that is funny. I have to admit. I know you were :icon_evil :help:

I do not have dwarf hairgrass I have Belem grass. I believe there is a difference in the two types of grasses. I will have to look it up. But I like how it curls on top a lil bit. It gives it a different look. I just hope it stays healthy in my sand.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## magma (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah that was my very first Doh! moment doing a planted tank.  I didn't realize the grass was different, Belem grass is new too me, good to know. 

The new pictures look great. Any plans for carpeting the rest of the foreground?

-magma


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

magma said:


> Yeah that was my very first Doh! moment doing a planted tank.  I didn't realize the grass was different, Belem grass is new too me, good to know.
> 
> The new pictures look great. Any plans for carpeting the rest of the foreground?
> 
> -magma


Yes I ordered more Belem grass, should get it this week.  Thanks.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Can someone tell me what more I need to do. The top portion of my Red Nasala plants are turning green now. Why is this? I have CO2, I dose daily with Pfertz and I have good lighting. What am I doing wrong?

Could the high light and CO2 be depleting the nutrients in the water to fast?

Maybe I should cut down on the dosing. It seems like I was getting better growth and color without the Pfertz. I am confused.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

looking good! Hey you may have mentioned earlier but I don't want to go through and look. What did you use for the divider?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

PC1 said:


> looking good! Hey you may have mentioned earlier but I don't want to go through and look. What did you use for the divider?


Plastic notebook pad a student would use for school and cut strips $1.99 at stationary store. :hihi:

Oh and thank you.


----------



## magma (Oct 31, 2011)

You could try testing pH and kH and calculate co2 to see if your tank has co2 near 30ppm. Or use a Co2 drop checker.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

magma said:


> You could try testing pH and kH and calculate co2 to see if your tank has co2 near 30ppm. Or use a Co2 drop checker.


I have a drop checker in the tank already. It is always a steady light green.


----------



## magma (Oct 31, 2011)

Uptown193 said:


> I have a drop checker in the tank already. It is always a steady light green.


Cool, hadn't noticed that. The new grass looks good. And your fishes seem to be doing well. Only thing I can think of is to crank the co2 high, but since you have fishes in there, this isn't such a good idea.

-magma


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Do you guys think I should remove the wood on the right and replace it with a similar piece of wood to make it more uniform? Like this piece here:


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Uptown193 said:


> Do you guys think I should remove the wood on the right and replace it with a similar piece of wood to make it more uniform? Like this piece here:


Definitely! :thumbsup:


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

zergling said:


> Definitely! :thumbsup:


Not a paid actor. Roflmao!!!!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok thats one thumbs up. Thanks. Anyone else?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

PC1 said:


> Not a paid actor. Roflmao!!!!


Lmao.... yea yea I bet...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I guess no one else wants to chime. I see you guys looking at my page on the hit counter, you can at least chime in. Don't be shy...


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

pardon the newb, can someone explain the "paid actor" comment to me? Thanks! LOL....


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, PC1 sells the Manzanita wood that members purchase from here. I was asking for advice on purchasing another piece of wood that I posted a pic of and you in turn responded "definitely" which made PC1 say "not a paid actor." As if he sent you to my page to say what you said so that I would purchase the wood. Got it now? I hope that summed it up for you, lol....

Thanks for your input though...


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

+1 on removing the wood.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Kazuya said:


> +1 on removing the wood.


Does that mean your +1 on removing the old and put in the new (photo)?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Come on guys you can chime in. Don't be shy, I see you looking, lol...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

http://youtu.be/AKNHTbldkPM?hd=1


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Uptown193 said:


> Well, PC1 sells the Manzanita wood that members purchase from here. I was asking for advice on purchasing another piece of wood that I posted a pic of and you in turn responded "definitely" which made PC1 say "not a paid actor." As if he sent you to my page to say what you said so that I would purchase the wood. Got it now? I hope that summed it up for you, lol....
> 
> Thanks for your input though...


Oh, LOL!

Hey PC1, you got my paypal info, right? :hihi: haha jk :angel:


Ok, on a more serious note -- it just looks weird for me seeing the the two very different color tone and texture of the two wood pieces. It just feels more natural if they match, IMHO.


----------



## DK4783 (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice tank!! I thought I'd chime in after going through 17 pages... Two things
1. The grass is the middle will look really nice when it's dense and trimmed.
2. Be careful with 3 EBRs in there. 17 gallons is small for a pair of them. If you know the sexes and if more than one is male, I'd take the other male out. I had a trio...for awhile. Eventually the two that paired teamed up and killed the other male, then bred. EBRs can be very aggressive.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

I like the wood you're looking at from PC1. 

Personally, if it were me I'd probably remove both pieces and go with one slightly bigger piece than what you have on the left. Something with branches that will extend 3/4 of the tank and then just fill in the right with stems. You wouldn't have to worry about color variance between pieces that way, and as branchy as both will be if you keep the left, it might get a little busy.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

rockwood said:


> I like the wood you're looking at from PC1.
> 
> Personally, if it were me I'd probably remove both pieces and go with one slightly bigger piece than what you have on the left. Something with branches that will extend 3/4 of the tank and then just fill in the right with stems. You wouldn't have to worry about color variance between pieces that way, and as branchy as both will be if you keep the left, it might get a little busy.


Oh ok thanks. Yea but I prefer 2 pieces because I like the separation and the ability to change it around in the future. I think you can do more with two pieces than one.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

DK4783 said:


> Nice tank!! I thought I'd chime in after going through 17 pages... Two things
> 1. The grass is the middle will look really nice when it's dense and trimmed.
> 2. Be careful with 3 EBRs in there. 17 gallons is small for a pair of them. If you know the sexes and if more than one is male, I'd take the other male out. I had a trio...for awhile. Eventually the two that paired teamed up and killed the other male, then bred. EBRs can be very aggressive.


Thank you. Yea I am looking forward to the Belem to grow in thick like I got it when it was delivered to me.

I had 3 EBRs and found one dead last week when I came home from work. I do not know the cause and it had no bite marks or the sorts. Yes I see they are agressive with each other a little bit. I even see them kinda ramming each other like Moose to, it is fun to watch them, they have great personality. So now I have 3 and I am not sure of the sex, I will have to Google it and see how I can tell their sexes. I do not think 17g is too small for them, they seem to be fine so far and they do not get any bigger then what they are. roud:


----------



## magma (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, the texture of the drift wood on the right is quite different, a similarly textured piece would be better. I would try a slightly different piece than the picture you posted. That piece is too symmetrical to the one you already have. Something asymmetrical, perhaps shaped like the current piece on the right...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

agree on changing the wood on the right, you can make it much more congruent (sp?) that way and it would disappear into the entire scape then...


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

I think it would look good with out that wood on the right completely. Just more plants instead =)


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> agree on changing the wood on the right, you can make it much more congruent (sp?) that way and it would disappear into the entire scape then...


Yea your right. I think that wood is to bulky and thick. I need more branchy wood.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

aXio said:


> I think it would look good with out that wood on the right completely. Just more plants instead =)


Lol, hey that might work as well. I think I am going to just remove it for now while I get a new piece of wood.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Or should I take out both pieces and just get this one piece?


----------



## magma (Oct 31, 2011)

Not sure about the last piece. It depends on what you plan on doing with the wood. Do you plan on growing moss on it? 

The Nature aquarium book has some cool driftwood work, you could try looking at for inspiration. This particular one looks stunning!

http://adana.com.my/articles/pdf/Driftwood_layout2_2007.pdf

-magma


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

magma said:


> Not sure about the last piece. It depends on what you plan on doing with the wood. Do you plan on growing moss on it?
> 
> The Nature aquarium book has some cool driftwood work, you could try looking at for inspiration. This particular one looks stunning!
> 
> ...


Not right away but I can eventually grow moss on it. Do you think its too big?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Take a look at other tanks, that's a nice piece but the fine/small branches need to come off and once you do that it a different looking piece.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

150EH said:


> Take a look at other tanks, that's a nice piece but the fine/small branches need to come off and once you do that it a different looking piece.


Oh so to many of those little branches on there I know what you mean, I think your right about that too. Interesting, I never thought about cutting those off.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok I did a little aquascaping during the night and took advantage of daylight savings time. I removed the right sided driftwood and planted some plants there instead. I then put some 10 lbs of Yamaya Stones to make my path. I things the over all look looks better than before. I like it more now. It looks ore real and natural to me. Here are pics as always.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

This is a picture of the fish store where I bought my plants today. Huge selection. I get like a kid in a candy store when I go there, lol


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Updated pic from yesterday for personal reference.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Is that purple Cambomba just left of middle? I ask because I have the same and it looks really similar... almost burnt orange rather than the purple on the bottom of the leaves, my wife thought it was dying but I let her know it was thriving and gets trimmed ever 2 weeks... 

looking closer, definitely not cambomba, but the colors are identical, the leaves in the older close up pics are definitely something different


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> Is that purple Cambomba just left of middle? I ask because I have the same and it looks really similar... almost burnt orange rather than the purple on the bottom of the leaves, my wife thought it was dying but I let her know it was thriving and gets trimmed ever 2 weeks...
> 
> looking closer, definitely not cambomba, but the colors are identical, the leaves in the older close up pics are definitely something different


Actually I think it is called Red Cambomba, it could be called purple. I was trying to think what was written but not exactly sure. Yea it is not purple at all that is why I think it is a Red Cambomba plant. Oh and boy does it grow fast. If you go back and look at my pictures from Saturday to today there is a big difference. SO I can see why you trim is every 2 weeks.

I also noticed a difference is has with lights on and CO2 compared to lights off without CO2. With lights & CO2, after awhile the leaves, I guess you can call them, stand straight up after with a few hours of light, like here in this pic:









Without light and CO2 the leaves look like this:


















The top pic I took last night at like 2am and the bottom pic I took today after work about 6pm. right when the lights and CO2 turned. So this plant seems to be very sensitive to light and Co2 and it very well alive.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Uptown193 said:


> This is a picture of the fish store where I bought my plants today. Huge selection. I get like a kid in a candy store when I go there, lol


Which store is that?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Some other picsd I took today. This plant is very pretty here. The purple and green go nice together.









A pic of my Electric Blue Rams.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Joraan said:


> Which store is that?


I think it is called Pacific Aquarium & Plant. It is at 46 Delancey Street. They have a nice selection.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

That store should be Pacific. I was just there this weekend.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

mach_six said:


> That store should be Pacific. I was just there this weekend.


Oh you were, me too .

Why should it just be called Pacific?


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Uptown193 said:


> I think it is called Pacific Aquarium & Plant. It is at 46 Delancey Street. They have a nice selection.


Will Perhaps go there tomorrow...haven't been there for years now...even I know a Owner very well...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Joraan said:


> Will Perhaps go there tomorrow...haven't been there for years now...even I know a Owner very well...


Oh really? Yea its not a nice place but it sure does have plants. Maybe call and make sure they have in stock. I know they empty out pretty quick


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

My Cambomba does the same thing, but I noticed mine clamped when the lights are off, an hour after they come on, the plant has opened up... My Co2 runs constantly for now. I decided your life support system is what I want to do, so I will be getting a G6 for Christmas for my 55 gal, I'll grab a pic of my purple Cambomba so we can compare. 

BTW that purple and green plant is stunning, do you remember the name?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh that s weird, mine does just the opposite. Yea I like the G3 filter. Pretty simple to clean and nice to look at. Doesn't look like a filter for a fish tank. Yea post a pic here so I can see.

Yea its a pretty plant. I am sorry I forgot the name I will try to find out for you.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey I found out that is is called Red Cabomba but a/k/a Purple as well cause when you take it out of water it looks purplish. Here is a link
http://www.aquariumdomain.com/viewFreshwaterPlantSpecies.php?plant_freshwater_id=11


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah from those pics, it would be really special if they would transition to the bright red, mine stop at burnt orange right now, we will see once I bu p the lights up. Yeah, the only time I see purple is on the underside of he leaves while trimming, here is a crappy cell phone pic, I hope to start a journal on the 55 here soon with much better pics, 









Here is a link to the FTS, I don't want to hijack the thread!
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g212/Ozydego/55 gal freshwater hightech/fts101411.jpg


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> Yeah from those pics, it would be really special if they would transition to the bright red, mine stop at burnt orange right now, we will see once I bu p the lights up. Yeah, the only time I see purple is on the underside of he leaves while trimming, here is a crappy cell phone pic, I hope to start a journal on the 55 here soon with much better pics,
> 
> Here is a link to the FTS, I don't want to hijack the thread!
> http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g212/Ozydego/55 gal freshwater hightech/fts101411.jpg


Nice tank. Is that yours? I need a good camera, what do you use?


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah, my primary tank, I use a Nikon SLR of my wife's, been working on my aquarium shots, I'll send a link once I get my journal up and going!


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

This is a really nice tank. Do you know any fish store in NYC that has ADA Aquasoil or stones? I'm actually trying to find some petrified wood.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Storm said:


> This is a really nice tank. Do you know any fish store in NYC that has ADA Aquasoil or stones? I'm actually trying to find some petrified wood.


Hi thank you. I know that the store I mentioned above has petrified wood. I think the guy showed it to me one time I was there and they have many types of stones in the back in crates or boxes. I am not sure if they have AS you might have to order that from ADG or AFA.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

I haven't been following in awhile  but I am up to date again!

Still looking great! Keep up the excellent work


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> I haven't been following in awhile  but I am up to date again!
> 
> Still looking great! Keep up the excellent work


Hey. That is not a good thing, you need to follow daily, j/k.

Thank you. I will try my best.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

Picture please :d


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Look at the massive growth with this plant in just 4 days.....Amazing. :icon_smil

Before (11/6/11):









After (11/10/11):


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

I think a nice addition would be a darker green plant  For the background area


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> I think a nice addition would be a darker green plant  For the background area


I think your right. I have red, purple, light green now I need a dark green plant either foreground or back. Any suggestions. I would have to have small leaves/stems.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I took these pics as well as many others on my iphone 4 and the pics always come out to bright and you cannot get an actual visual of how the plants look. I need to invest in a camera.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The tank looks nice and it looks like some wood has been removed too, the DHG looks like it's yellowed a bit and is probably mad because it can see that AS but can't taste it.

I'm getting a little 2.5 gallon from a club member, I think I'm going to try UG and it will just be a little Cherry shrimp breeder.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

150EH said:


> The tank looks nice and it looks like some wood has been removed too, the DHG looks like it's yellowed a bit and is probably mad because it can see that AS but can't taste it.
> 
> I'm getting a little 2.5 gallon from a club member, I think I'm going to try UG and it will just be a little Cherry shrimp breeder.


Hi thanks, Yea I know I am upset. I heard that HG can be grown in sand. I am beginning to think otherwise now. I dont know what to do I spent a lot of money on this and its Belem HG. I even put substrate pellets in the sand to help it be nothing and I dose.I might just have to tak it all out and plant it in the AS and see what happens. :icon_frow


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

The DHG would look amazing if it had its rich green color !

Hope your figure something out to make it flourish!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> The DHG would look amazing if it had its rich green color !
> 
> Hope your figure something out to make it flourish!


I know right. I look at other members HG and it has a lush green color. I guess growing in the sand it not the best thing. It is actually Belem HG. I am trying my best to save it. I dose and use CO2. I dont know what else to do other then wait and see what happens or take it out and plant it in the AS.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Have you added any Iron to your dosing, Iron chelate will help any plant color up quickly! I use Iron Chelate 11% DPTA I got from GLA to mix it I added 1 tbsp of Iron Chelate 11% DPTA to 500 ml of water and dose 3 to 6 ml per 50 gallons of tank water, I've been adding 15 ml every night (except the night before my water change) in my 150 and the plants have good color. Another person here is using between 15 & 30 ml in a 75 gallon so you can start off with a smaller amount and up the dose if needed.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

150EH said:


> Have you added any Iron to your dosing, Iron chelate will help any plant color up quickly! I use Iron Chelate 11% DPTA I got from GLA to mix it I added 1 tbsp of Iron Chelate 11% DPTA to 500 ml of water and dose 3 to 6 ml per 50 gallons of tank water, I've been adding 15 ml every night (except the night before my water change) in my 150 and the plants have good color. Another person here is using between 15 & 30 ml in a 75 gallon so you can start off with a smaller amount and up the dose if needed.


No, the only iron I use is the whatever is in my Pfertz bottles nothing further. I figured that was enough. I didn't think I really needed to add that. Do you recommend that for me to use? Do you feel that will help the Belem HG from turning brown.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

150EH said:


> Have you added any Iron to your dosing, Iron chelate will help any plant color up quickly! I use Iron Chelate 11% DPTA I got from GLA to mix it I added 1 tbsp of Iron Chelate 11% DPTA to 500 ml of water and dose 3 to 6 ml per 50 gallons of tank water, I've been adding 15 ml every night (except the night before my water change) in my 150 and the plants have good color. Another person here is using between 15 & 30 ml in a 75 gallon so you can start off with a smaller amount and up the dose if needed.


I guess I would dose about a cap full which is about 5ml a day right? I know a store here that carries this Chelated Iron. I will pick up some this week. I was hoping the Pfertz treatment would be enough or maybe I am not putting enough in. The Pfertz to say one pump for every 10 gallons and I been doing 1 pump for a 17 gallon. I will start doing 2 pumps now and use my Seachem supplement twice a week. It kills me to see the Belem turning green when it is suppose to look like this:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I did some research and I read a post from the guy "Plantbrain" who indicated as follows:

I also have some grow extremely well with Kitty litter and sand cap.
Obviously it does well with ADA aqua soil alone.

The main issue I think folks have with it that fail is not due to the type of sediment, clearly it does well in each type, I've had experience in about every general type, but rather, a decent consistent supply of nutrients and a lot of CO2. Good CO2 makes most of the issues folks have "go away".

As long as dose somewhere (sediment and/or water column), you should have no trouble growing this plant.

Now for the folks claiming it needs high light.......
Here's an ADA tank at 1.5 W of T5 lighting.

Seems to work very well."

So with that said, I believe that is has to do with the amount of CO2 and decent dosing. I believe I really need to get that Iron in their was well as run my CO2 24/7 not only 10/7.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Some better close ups of the Belem grass.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

How long has your Belem been in there? With high lights, ferts and Co2 mine took right off after transplant into the same kind of substrate it was in. The stuff I moved to different substrate and no Co2 died back like yours, then came back slowly. Maybe it just needs time or more Co2?


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I can see good grass in there, it may have just "melted" in the move and will grow back, the green grass in there looks pretty good actually, just lots of die off around it... It could be natural ferts for the remaining grass... Seeing it close up, it looks like it could have a chance...


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Are you dosing any GH Booster? Extra Fe is always beneficiary...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

chad320 said:


> How long has your Belem been in there? With high lights, ferts and Co2 mine took right off after transplant into the same kind of substrate it was in. The stuff I moved to different substrate and no Co2 died back like yours, then came back slowly. Maybe it just needs time or more Co2?


It had been there like 2 weeks so far.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Joraan said:


> Are you dosing any GH Booster? Extra Fe is always beneficiary...


No what is a GH Booster. I am going to get some Chelated Iron this weekend like the other member mentioned earlier today. I just hope it survives. I took some of it out and planted it in my AS to do a comparison.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

You got this man! wish I knew what to tell you  hope it turns green soon!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Fe puts the color in plants and helps with there over all health, I used it for years greening up lawns to the point of almost looking black. You should definitly give it a try because the DHG is not in the AS and is only getting what you dose to the water column.

I'm dosing 3 to 6 ml per 50 gallons and another member is dosing 6 to 12 ml per 50 gallons and his greens are green and reds are on fire, but you should only be dosing 1/3 of that so you could start at 2ml daily and up it to 4 ml if you don't get the results you want after a week of two. I got mine from GLA and they also have gH booster if you need it.

gH booster comes into play if you have very soft water or use RO water, it will replace trace elements of Mg, Ca, & one more I can't remember. Is your water soft?

BTW you could also stick some root tabs in the sand to help feed the DHG, they mostly last 3 to 4 months.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> You got this man! wish I knew what to tell you  hope it turns green soon!


Lol, yea we will see. If worse come to worse I will just have to replace the sand with different color AS substrate which maybe I should have done from the get go. Oh well...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

150EH said:


> Fe puts the color in plants and helps with there over all health, I used it for years greening up lawns to the point of almost looking black. You should definitly give it a try because the DHG is not in the AS and is only getting what you dose to the water column.
> 
> I'm dosing 3 to 6 ml per 50 gallons and another member is dosing 6 to 12 ml per 50 gallons and his greens are green and reds are on fire, but you should only be dosing 1/3 of that so you could start at 2ml daily and up it to 4 ml if you don't get the results you want after a week of two. I got mine from GLA and they also have gH booster if you need it.
> 
> ...


Oh ok I will do that and but some this weekend. I have a store by me that sells Iron chelated. 

My water is not soft it is hard water so I should be ok there right and not be needing the GH booster?

The funny thing is I did put in a few root tabs in the sand prior to planting. The guy I bought the Belem said that it is probably just gettin used to the sand and some of it is going to die off and in time it will thrive. I just have to be patient and wait. he also said he will send me a new batch free of charge for my troubles since he sees what I am going thru, so that is nice of him. However, I do notice some new green strands growing in the sand and the HG clumps I planted seem to be coming together so I think it is just a matter of time until it looks good. It it all dies off I will just replace is with a different color AS.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Uptown193 said:


> My water is not soft it is hard water so I should be ok there right and not be needing the GH booster?


 If you claim your water is hard than till today how come you still have those Erios??

Read more here

and yes start dosing GH booster..with water change..


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

Joraan said:


> If you claim your water is hard than till today how come you still have those Erios??
> 
> Read more here
> 
> and yes start dosing GH booster..with water change..


waaat???


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Joraan said:


> If you claim your water is hard than till today how come you still have those Erios??
> 
> Read more here
> 
> and yes start dosing GH booster..with water change..


Ok so i guess based on that DEP water analysis my water is hard. For some reason I thought it was soft. I am not to keen on these measurements.

Do you know a local place I can get GH booster?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

As you can see from the pic I took today, on the right side above the Erios I planted some of the Belem HG to test the difference in growth as far as color and rate are concerned. We will see if the Belem gets greener in the AS and how much faster is does. The high lighting makes the Belem in the middle look a lot yellow than it is. Stay tuned.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

Tank looks great!!! and I love your signature!


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

Substrate change ^_^?


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Uptown193 said:


> Ok so i guess based on that DEP water analysis my water is hard. For some reason I thought it was soft.


It is actually soft. Read the report page 14/15.



Uptown193 said:


> Do you know a local place I can get GH booster?


Not that I know of. How ever you can make your own Booster or get it from dry Fert vendos: mgamer20o0. Aquariumfertilizer.com etc. Its basically 2:2:1 ratio of Caso4, KH2SO4 and Mg.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Joraan said:


> It is actually soft. Read the report page 14/15.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I know of. How ever you can make your own Booster or get it from dry Fert vendos: mgamer20o0. Aquariumfertilizer.com etc. Its basically 2:2:1 ratio of Caso4, KH2SO4 and Mg.


OMG sorry I meant to say hard. Didn't I say my water was hard to begin with. I do not now how I have Erios still in hard water. I guess its ok then. This can be very confusing sometimes. One really needs to be in this hobby for a long time to understand everything about aquatic plants. So much to take in.

Ok thanks I will look these places up and buy some. I wont risk making a Booster just yet. Who knows what mad scientist formula I would come out with and wind up killing my fish.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Joraan said:


> Not that I know of. How ever you can make your own Booster or get it from dry Fert vendos: mgamer20o0. Aquariumfertilizer.com etc. Its basically 2:2:1 ratio of Caso4, KH2SO4 and Mg.


My mistake its 3:3:1 ratio..not 2:2:1.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh ok thanks. Do I use that in conjunction with my Pfertz bottles.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

Update!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

bryfox86 said:


> Tank looks great!!! and I love your signature!


Thank a lot I appreciate it. Signature is true though right?



Byakuya said:


> Substrate change ^_^?


It may come to that my friend. :confused1:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> Update!


Tonight, after a change some plants around. I need to organize the plant better. I am going to try to line them up vertically so it looks more in order.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

I think your belem would grow really well in Aquasoil. I have mine growing in aquasoil and it has been sending out new runners very rapidly.

edit: Also, just wanted to point out that I haven't been fertilizing at all yet and I have that famous soft water that we have in the tri-state area.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

If you have hard water you do not need gH booster and you should dose the higher amounts of iron. I would put a single root tab in the DHG in an area that is all brown and see how much greens up after a week, this should also show you how far apart to plant them, so if a 3 inch circle greens up they should be 3 inches apart, good luck.

The original root tabs may have been too deep for the plants to reach, I might even ditch the sand, fill the space with AS and do a faux sand path.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

Update ? haha, just love this tank!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> Update ? haha, just love this tank!


lol, I am working on that. Sorry I was playing MW3 lol


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

150EH said:


> If you have hard water you do not need gH booster and you should dose the higher amounts of iron. I would put a single root tab in the DHG in an area that is all brown and see how much greens up after a week, this should also show you how far apart to plant them, so if a 3 inch circle greens up they should be 3 inches apart, good luck.
> 
> The original root tabs may have been too deep for the plants to reach, I might even ditch the sand, fill the space with AS and do a faux sand path.


Im going to get some chelated iron tomorrow and does that for 2 weeks and see what happens then order some AS if need be thereafter. 

Maybe I did plant the tabs to deep, I think I put then an inch deep. I do see new green but not all over. Just spots.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

A couple of new toys I got today. I know but I just had to.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

thats a lot for scissors man.... do they auto trim? I am a little jealous...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> thats a lot for scissors man.... do they auto trim? I am a little jealous...


Lol, I agree, hey you only live once. I might be dead tomorrow and the money will just sit in the bank. However, I do feel like a better scaper now. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Do you or anyone else know if Seachem's Iron bottle is good as, better or the same as that basic DPTA 11% chelated Iron?


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich, you are not reading report well...read and re-read...NYC is Soft. Period.
http://www.nyc.gov/html/dep/pdf/wsstate09.pdf
Page:15/16. 

..so GH booster is good to dose with water change..you can dose with Pfertz together...Dpta 11% is better if not same as Seachem's Iron.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Joraan said:


> Rich, you are not reading report well...read and re-read...NYC is Soft. Period.
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/dep/pdf/wsstate09.pdf
> Page:15/16.
> 
> ..so GH booster is good to dose with water change..you can dose with Pfertz together...Dpta 11% is better if not same as Seachem's Iron.


Oh my bad. The last link I only noticed pages 10 and 11 I did not see the other link on top for the whole document. I will read that tonight. Sine I was desperate for Iron, I just purchased the Seachem Iron today so I didn't have to wait for delivery.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Joraan said:


> Rich, you are not reading report well...read and re-read...NYC is Soft. Period.
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/dep/pdf/wsstate09.pdf
> Page:15/16.
> 
> ..so GH booster is good to dose with water change..you can dose with Pfertz together...Dpta 11% is better if not same as Seachem's Iron.


Ok I read it now. I did not see that page prior to this evening. So yea, New York City’s water is predominantly “soft.” Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

A little rescape of the wood and rocks. I like it a lil better what do you guys think. Give it to me straight. I still a crappy camera. I do not even want to post these pics because only close ups look good not 2 feet away, the color is all wrong with an iphone 4 cam. Sorry

I planted some Glosso:









Is it me or is the grass looking greener?


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

I like it. I like it......nice set up.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

green_valley said:


> I like it. I like it......nice set up.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Some close ups:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Tank looks nice.

Random question, but how long have you had that Red Nesaea in there? Interested to see how it does for you.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

zachary908 said:


> Tank looks nice.
> 
> Random question, but how long have you had that Red Nesaea in there? Interested to see how it does for you.


I like the plant but it's a wierd plant, it looks like the leave are dead or dried up and under water how strange, I don't know brittle maybe.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Tank looks nice.
> 
> Random question, but how long have you had that Red Nesaea in there? Interested to see how it does for you.


I have to bunches in there mixed into one. The ones with green tips are like 2 months old and the all red ones I bought over the weekend to make it look more full. I just started dosing Iron yesterday so I am going to see how it does now.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

150EH said:


> I like the plant but it's a wierd plant, it looks like the leave are dead or dried up and under water how strange, I don't know brittle maybe.


Yes your right it does look that way.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

! the plant is looking green finaly! Still is looking sooooo nice btw!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> ! the plant is looking green finaly! Still is looking sooooo nice btw!


yea I know right. I just tested my iron and I can actually test positive for it. It is about 0.4. I think thats a lil high but im ok with it. It was barely 0.0 before when I tested awhile ago. I forgot I had an Iron Test Kit in my closet by Seachem, lol. I will take a pic now to show.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is a helpful website for everyone

http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer/home


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Uptown193 said:


> Here is a helpful website for everyone
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer/home


Thanks, I started trying PPS-Pro dosing on my 60P for a few days and immediately got some green dust algae, so I stopped dosing. Please let me know how it works for you. The aquasoil is amazing - it can grow anything - but I don't want my substrate to become depleted too fast so I want to dose with something. I think I might do PMPD (poor man's pfertz) since I have all of the chemicals already.

Good luck, and great looking tank!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Storm said:


> Thanks, I started trying PPS-Pro dosing on my 60P for a few days and immediately got some green dust algae, so I stopped dosing. Please let me know how it works for you. The aquasoil is amazing - it can grow anything - but I don't want my substrate to become depleted too fast so I want to dose with something. I think I might do PMPD (poor man's pfertz) since I have all of the chemicals already.
> 
> Good luck, and great looking tank!


Oh I am not going to do that dosing procedure, I am happy with what I am doing now. I was just posting for the other things that are on the site that look helpful, such as all the links on left side.

I use Pfertz and I bought some Seachem Iron and ADA's ECA. So far so good.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey can anyone recommend a good point and shoot digital camera? I want to take advantage of Black Friday for the first time in my life. I was looking at the Sony Cyber-Shot WX9. Thanks.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+...kuId=2061086&st=Cyber_Shot_20110619&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sony makes decent cameras and really with a p/s it's all about how you set it up and take the picture. Even a [censored][censored][censored][censored]ty p/s you can do wonders with if you have patience and read up on technique.

Very nice tank.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

demonr6 said:


> Sony makes decent cameras and really with a p/s it's all about how you set it up and take the picture. Even a [censored][censored][censored][censored]ty p/s you can do wonders with if you have patience and read up on technique.
> 
> Very nice tank.


Yea that is true. I rather buy some ADA Black Friday deals if they had, lol. I am just tired of not being able to take sharp images. I have a 8mp digital camera but the ISO only goes up to 400. I need to find out what I need to do to take good still images.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## magma (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks good, the DHG has grown in nicely since I last saw this tank. What is the plant on the right, it looks pretty cool, like a tiny blyxa?

-magma


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

magma said:


> Looks good, the DHG has grown in nicely since I last saw this tank. What is the plant on the right, it looks pretty cool, like a tiny blyxa?
> 
> -magma


hi thanks which plant are you referring to exactly?


----------



## magma (Oct 31, 2011)

The one in the bottom right corner. It looks like a tiny version of Blyxa japonica, is it?

-magma


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Uptown193 said:


> Hey can anyone recommend a good point and shoot digital camera? I want to take advantage of Black Friday for the first time in my life. I was looking at the Sony Cyber-Shot WX9. Thanks.
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+...kuId=2061086&st=Cyber_Shot_20110619&cp=1&lp=1


You might want to start a new thread for this but the Sony Nex-5n is one of the best point and shoot camera in the market. You can get pretty damn close to a DSLR quality.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

KenRC51 said:


> You might want to start a new thread for this but the Sony Nex-5n is one of the best point and shoot camera in the market. You can get pretty damn close to a DSLR quality.


Oh ok thanks. OMFG $600 for that camera. No thanks lol.... Yea I will get more responses from a separate thread im sure.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh wow!  this tank is looking really nice!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> Oh wow!  this tank is looking really nice!


Thanks man. I am trying not to make it look too crowded.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I decided to turn off the filter for this pic.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

My other Tank/Hobby....


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

That is one sexy car! and the tank is still looking awesome!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> That is one sexy car! and the tank is still looking awesome!


Thank you, I appreciate it. These are my 2 passions in life.

And thanks to everyone for getting me to the 10,000 views mark.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't like the wood that sticks out of the water ! but that's just me!

I love the plant layout now that you added a bit more green !


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks like the DHG may be on it's way out, although I do see a little new growth in there, did you ever try any root tabs, etc.?

Oh, nice ride, do you have to sleep in that so it won't boosted in NYC?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

150EH said:


> It looks like the DHG may be on it's way out, although I do see a little new growth in there, did you ever try any root tabs, etc.?
> 
> Oh, nice ride, do you have to sleep in that so it won't boosted in NYC?


Yes I put some root tabs in there, not sure it its helping much. I do have new growth and it is growing very slow. I think I am going to just remove the sand and put a lighter color of AS in its place.

I park in a indoor garage so the vette is safe at night and during the day. roud:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> I don't like the wood that sticks out of the water ! but that's just me!
> 
> I love the plant layout now that you added a bit more green !


Really, I thought everyone like wood that stick out of the water to make it look more natural.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

I like wood that sticks out of the water, but it's even more cool if you wrap some moss, anubias, or java fern on it and get some emersed growth...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Storm said:


> I like wood that sticks out of the water, but it's even more cool if you wrap some moss, anubias, or java fern on it and get some emersed growth...


That is all in my plan for my setup. I am just taking it slow. :bounce:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry guys I am moving to new apartment and I am taking a update break on the pics. will be back soon.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I had a rough move to my new crib and my tank got somewhat messed up, so now I am going just remove the sand in the middle and replace it with Africana Aqua Soil.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

New year, new scape new apartment for 2012, first quarter. RIP to the 5 fish that passed away during the moving process.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

During the night the tank clear up nicely as always . I also removed the black back ground.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Much better without the black back IMO


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> Much better without the black back IMO


Yea after doing so I was saying the same thing. I think the black back ground takes away the beauty of the tank itself. :icon_smil


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Mhm def. not to mention, once those stems fill in they will be all the background you need.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> Mhm def. not to mention, once those stems fill in they will be all the background you need.


Lol, yes that is for sure. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

No prob bro, its looking good 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## leaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Lovely! Maybe tangle some moss or hornwort etc through the 'tree' to get it looking leafy? You could trim it to a natural shape easily too.

I agree on the bavking, but i use black backing to make my plant/fis colours pop as my walls are far less beautiful than yours


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

leaa said:


> Lovely! Maybe tangle some moss or hornwort etc through the 'tree' to get it looking leafy? You could trim it to a natural shape easily too.
> 
> I agree on the bavking, but i use black backing to make my plant/fis colours pop as my walls are far less beautiful than yours


Yea I think my next upgrade will be getting some christmas moss for the driftwood or something similar. I was also using the black backing, hereinafter referred to as BB, so the colors in my plants and fish pop more but I like change in life so I will leave it like this for now. I know ADA sells a special backing which uses clips or something like that so its easier to change the background colors.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

No no, why pay extra for clear glass and slap on some tape lol 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## leaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Sounds nice, looking forward to how that goes... and yes if you want to spoil yourself go for it, but i think there is very little wrong with standard blacking and a nice tape job on the back


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

leaa said:


> Sounds nice, looking forward to how that goes... and yes if you want to spoil yourself go for it, but i think there is very little wrong with standard blacking and a nice tape job on the back


Thanks guys but I think I'll pass on the black tape and keep it clear for now. :fish:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I put the LED light that was in my cabinet behind my tank and I like the light effect it give, Do you?





































I think it looks cool, especially in person.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I also learned that with the light directly on top of the tank the colors, especially the reds in my plants show more and become more of a darker red. I think the pink hue in one of my lights assists in this. When my lights were hung 10"-12" above the tank I was not getting these dark red results from my plants. I have also been adding ADA's ECA and Seachem's Iron. However, I didn't start noticing the results until after I moved and decided to use the brackets for the lights and set it on the tank's rim. Hey I am happy I learned something new. I guess we all learn as we go.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## adriano (Nov 4, 2011)

Just browsed through the entire thread. Quite interesting to watch the tank develop over the months. The more or less "finished result" you had prior to the restart was quite lovely. I'm curious, what sort of fixture is that you're using now? Brand and model, I mean. Thanks!


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

just read through the whole thread, and you have come a long way!!!

The tank looked good then as well as now! Just have to wait till it fills in more. As for the reds in the plants, I would think it is because if the lighting being closer to the top of the water. With the light closer to the water surface you are getting much more light into the tank, and that helps out the red plants a lot! Also adding the Iron makes big differences too! 

After playing with the hight of my lights from the top of the water in my last planted tank I could see differences in plant growth and color in just a few inches of adjustment! Now I would really keep a eye out for Algae growth! 

You have a AWESOME SETUP, and are learning very quickly about the ins and outs of the planted tank!

Good Luck and Happy New Year!
Drew


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

adriano said:


> Just browsed through the entire thread. Quite interesting to watch the tank develop over the months. The more or less "finished result" you had prior to the restart was quite lovely. I'm curious, what sort of fixture is that you're using now? Brand and model, I mean. Thanks!


Hey thanks for browsing my thread I hope you learned something. I am using a Catalina Light fixture as well as one Aquaflora bulb and one Midday 6000K bulb both made by Giesemann.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

update


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

New Belem minicarpet.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lots of growth with no CO2 and just Fertz









I have baby orange Mickey Mouse Platies reproducing in my tank. So far I have 6 new ones growing.
















There is another baby on the leaf but you cant really see it cause he blends in with the leaf. Look towards the middle on the leaf.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I got a couple of new toys today from ADA. I cant wait to get out of work 










The Package:









The Outflow and Inflow Lily Pipe Boxs:









The Outflow box:


















The Inflow Box:


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Uptown193 said:


> Lots of growth with no CO2 and just Fertz


Your tank looks amazing. Awesome growth as well. So, no CO2 huh? Any algae issue? Also, what method do you use for fertilizing?


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Your tank looks great, nice color on those Sunset Hygro. I see you got some new toys :biggrin:


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Very nice toys! Those will look soo much slicker than the fluval stock...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

green_valley said:


> Your tank looks amazing. Awesome growth as well. So, no CO2 huh? Any algae issue? Also, what method do you use for fertilizing?


Thank you. I been trying to get it together. Well I did get more algae without the CO2. The only reason why I was running without it because I was waiting to get my tank fill which took over a week. So I had growth but more algae without the CO2. I use Pfertz 5 days a week, I use ADA EDA which promotes growth of red plants and 3 days a week use Seachem's Iron. So far so good.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

dantra said:


> Your tank looks great, nice color on those Sunset Hygro. I see you got some new toys :biggrin:


Hey thanks man. Yes those Sunset Hydros do not show red until they are closer to the light so they require high light. I also use Pfertz, iron and ADA ECA as stated above. I might be having some trimmings it soon, so if you interested let me know. I installed my new toys and they do make a difference astectially at least. No more black water spray bar and huge black inflow with sponge around it.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> Very nice toys! Those will look soo much slicker than the fluval stock...


Thanks. Yea they do look so much better now. I will take a pic soon.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

A view of my new ADA in flow and outflow lily pipes.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I did a Saturday night trim and rearranging. I love how my new ADA pipes look


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

If anyone has any extra Christmas Moss please let met know I would love to buy some for my driftwood or trade you for a few stems of something in my tank. Thanks.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tank I like the clean crisp look of the tank and nice variations of colors.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice tank I like the clean crisp look of the tank and nice variations of colors.


Hi thanks a lot, it has been a work in progress but I think I finally got it to almost where I want it. I just need some xmas moss for the wood.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

those stones work well up front, glad you were able to take the sand barrier out, that grass looks awesome falling over the edge of the beach


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> those stones work well up front, glad you were able to take the sand barrier out, that grass looks awesome falling over the edge of the beach


Thank you. Yea I finally removed that plastic sand barrier because all the new grass that was growing in was bunching up together and causing it to uproot itself. I did not think that would happen. So I just took it out. But now I have to deal with the AS over the sand. However, I also think it looks so much better without the barrier. I am just going to let nature take over and see where it goes over time. Maybe eventually the grass will grow into the sand.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

probably the grass will start to creep out. Is the AS lightweight, could you suck it out... I suck out the top layers of sand all the time to get the grey sand out, then I spoon new sand in to make the top look fresh... if the AS is light enough you could probably get the stuff not in the grass roots out and fill in fresh sand every now and then even recycle the AS back to the rest of the tank...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> probably the grass will start to creep out. Is the AS lightweight, could you suck it out... I suck out the top layers of sand all the time to get the grey sand out, then I spoon new sand in to make the top look fresh... if the AS is light enough you could probably get the stuff not in the grass roots out and fill in fresh sand every now and then even recycle the AS back to the rest of the tank...


Yes the AS is light and I can probably suck it with the siphon. I will try this weekend when I do a water change. Thanks for the idea. :icon_smil


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

My Belem grass is starting to Pearl.


----------



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

The tank looks really nice. Great Job.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

wastedtime said:


> The tank looks really nice. Great Job.


Thanks bud, I appreciate it.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I added some Christmas Moss to my driftwood this evening. What ya think?


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Once your stems fill in really thick and the moss grows in it will all make a great na look 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> Once your stems fill in really thick and the moss grows in it will all make a great na look
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


I had the stems grown in before but it was to jungle looking I thought and the stems looked unhealthy for some reason. I am looking forward for the moss to grow in which will probably take 3 months from what I read.

What is the na look, I only know the ADA look?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey does anyone know if I should trim my Belem grass or just let it grow in with a curve and not straight up, or is this normal?


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I was under the impression that with any ground cover, keeping it trimmed is preferable so that it grows in bushier rather than taller which can cause the lower growth to die out.... I would assume the same for belem grass as with like hairgrass....


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

I just meant Nature aquarium uptown, and with the belem just trim it down about every 3 weeks and it will grow in more lush and faster.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> I was under the impression that with any ground cover, keeping it trimmed is preferable so that it grows in bushier rather than taller which can cause the lower growth to die out.... I would assume the same for belem grass as with like hairgrass....


Oh ok kool, thanks...



zchauvin said:


> I just meant Nature aquarium uptown, and with the belem just trim it down about every 3 weeks and it will grow in more lush and faster.


Ohh nature aquarium, got it. lol.

I guess I need to trim it because I have never trimmed it since I planted it like 6 weeks ago.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Uptown193 said:


> Oh ok kool, thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just trim them low and replant the tops so that the back is thicker and then once they grow back it will be very thick growth


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

zchauvin said:


> Just trim them low and replant the tops so that the back is thicker and then once they grow back it will be very thick growth


 Replant the tops of E belem? You must mean all the other plants.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> Replant the tops of E belem? You must mean all the other plants.


Yea he means the other stem plants that I have. Is two rows of the stem plants in the back sufficient. I dont want too much, I dont think I do at least. I am not sure what would look the best.

Also, do you guys kill your baby snails or let them grow big?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

kill em. If you don't then you will have more than you want before you know it. They breed like rabbits.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> kill em. If you don't then you will have more than you want before you know it. They breed like rabbits.


Oh for real ok gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Uptown193 said:


> Yea he means the other stem plants that I have. Is two rows of the stem plants in the back sufficient. I dont want too much, I dont think I do at least. I am not sure what would look the best.
> 
> Also, do you guys kill your baby snails or let them grow big?


Uptown, check out some of the Ada gallery videos on YouTube to see what thick stems would look like, imo the thicker the better, it fills in very nicely creating a background.
When you only have a few stems you tend to see their roots, the substrate and the glass in the back of tank and the stems will also have a strung out look. It all depends on your personal preference though.
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I like the moss.

btw, good luck on the LSAT.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> I like the moss.
> 
> btw, good luck on the LSAT.


Thanks for the compliment and thanks for the good luck wishes on LSAT which is presently scheduled for June 11, 2012 but not sure if i will be ready for it. :icon_lol:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

The day after my monthly 5 gallon water change.









A view from above:









Left angle view:









Right angle view:


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Post pictures after you get your sheet goods broken down. Maybe I am not seeing your vision.


See how much thicker those stems are growing in? Looking good bro 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Those of you who rather see a video you can check out my Youtube video here:

http://youtu.be/MtFOF7mzpH4?hd=1


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> See how much thicker those stems are growing in? Looking good bro
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Thanks but it sucks because when they get to the top I have to cut them down again. :icon_frow


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

That's ok, you want that. Just cut them say, 1/2" higher everytime and they produce more and more and more branches if you will and get very lush

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> That's ok, you want that. Just cut them say, 1/2" higher everytime and they produce more and more and more branches if you will and get very lush
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


So you are saying cut them a 1/2" higher from the last time I had cut them?


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Uptown193 said:


> So you are saying cut them a 1/2" higher from the last time I had cut them?


Yes, in theory everytime you cut the stem 2 new stems will branch off from right below the cut. Imagine if you continue to cut each branch right above the previous the end result will be a very very thick stem. Once you get to the point where you can't cut anymore, pull up the plant and cut off the bottom. Replant the already thick top portion and your good to go.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> Yes, in theory everytime you cut the stem 2 new stems will branch off from right below the cut. Imagine if you continue to cut each branch right above the previous the end result will be a very very thick stem. Once you get to the point where you can't cut anymore, pull up the plant and cut off the bottom. Replant the already thick top portion and your good to go.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Oh ok I see what your saying. So is that the normal thing to do with plants? If, so then basically depending how fast the plant grows the stem would have to be pulled about every 2 or 3 months or so right?


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Just depends on how you like it, even if its all full and you don't feel like uprooting it just start the process over and cut it really low. The problem is that the more you cut and get them to bush up, they will shade the bottoms so much that they will rot due to no water flow and no light.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I have always trimmed the section above where I want the plant to sprout 2 stems... most of the time it does, not always, but it is fairly certain that it will be two stems from the section break just below the cut, this is why cutting a stem 4 inches from the soil is not bad after the plant has established roots, bceause it will grow bushier, then when ready, you can cut the stems off the parent plant, remove it and replant the stems to start over once the originals get too bushy and the bottom starts to rot away... Thats why a lot of people hate stems... just ongoing work... but I like the way the fill the background, so I keep it up... not too much work for the cool effects. If you start higher than 4 inches, you can then trim one below the first split and it will start over like zchauvin stated


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> I have always trimmed the section above where I want the plant to sprout 2 stems... most of the time it does, not always, but it is fairly certain that it will be two stems from the section break just below the cut, this is why cutting a stem 4 inches from the soil is not bad after the plant has established roots, bceause it will grow bushier, then when ready, you can cut the stems off the parent plant, remove it and replant the stems to start over once the originals get too bushy and the bottom starts to rot away... Thats why a lot of people hate stems... just ongoing work... but I like the way the fill the background, so I keep it up... not too much work for the cool effects. If you start higher than 4 inches, you can then trim one below the first split and it will start over like zchauvin stated


Oh ok kool, that was my next question to. How far from the soil up the stem should I cut and you said about 4", which is around the length I have been cutting lately. I got a better understanding now guys thanks. I just wasn't sure how other people where cutting their stems. It can be annoying if you have fast growing stem plants.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

With flash:









Without flash:









Look how the top of the water reflect like a mirror. Beautiful.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

are those 13mm lily pipes, or 17mm for the G3?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> are those 13mm lily pipes, or 17mm for the G3?


They are 17mm. The G3 uses 5/8" tubing.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

New ADA toys received today. It is my favorite part of the day.

In the box:









Out of the box:


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

What a view! Great job on your tank.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

mcqueenesq said:


> What a view! Great job on your tank.


Hey thank you very much. I guess hard work and money pays off in this hobby after all right? lol


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I just cleaned out my filter's bio media and this is the result when I started my filter again. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Uptown193 said:


> I just cleaned out my filter's bio media and this is the result when I started my filter again. Did I do something wrong?


Nice tank!
Out of curiosity, did you have any sort of design plan for the stand, or did you just build it?
How do you like the Fluval G3?

As for your filter, when you cleaned the bio media, you probably killed most or all of the good bacteria in your tank. When you do that, you can get a "bacterial bloom" in the water. If you give it some time it should go away. You can also use something like Seachem Clarity to get it to clear up.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

NyteBlade said:


> Nice tank!
> Out of curiosity, did you have any sort of design plan for the stand, or did you just build it?
> How do you like the Fluval G3?
> 
> As for your filter, when you cleaned the bio media, you probably killed most or all of the good bacteria in your tank. When you do that, you can get a "bacterial bloom" in the water. If you give it some time it should go away. You can also use something like Seachem Clarity to get it to clear up.


Yea I had made and wrote out a plan from dimensions of my tank and just made the rear of the stand an extra 2" longer. I recommend you have some sort of design plan on paper before you start so you know what size wood you need cut. I had Home Depot cut all my wood. I like the Fluval G3 a lot it keeps my tank very clean, until I changed the bio media. I wonder if everyone goes through this. I do not think I lost all of the good bacteria because I rinse the bio media in the 3 gallons of tank the water I took out and only rinsed the bio media nothing else. I left all the other bacteria and water in there. I think that is why I have the bacteria all over the place. I highly doubt I lost a lot of good bacteria because it all floating and running through my filter as wee speak.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like you just stirred up the gunk that accumulates at the bottom of the filter and dislodged some gunk on the biomedia itself. I rinse my biomedia one tray at a time, my g6 has 3 trays, Did you rinse all your media? the flow may have greatly increased after the thorough cleaning and stirred up waste, good thing is you have the mechanical filter to catch it again and you can clean it out, hopefully the flow is high enough to keep the junk suspended until it can be sucked back into the filter... I think it is too soon for a bacterial bloom, that doesn't happen immediately, can take a few hours, this was immediate right?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> Looks like you just stirred up the gunk that accumulates at the bottom of the filter and dislodged some gunk on the biomedia itself. I rinse my biomedia one tray at a time, my g6 has 3 trays, Did you rinse all your media? the flow may have greatly increased after the thorough cleaning and stirred up waste, good thing is you have the mechanical filter to catch it again and you can clean it out, hopefully the flow is high enough to keep the junk suspended until it can be sucked back into the filter... I think it is too soon for a bacterial bloom, that doesn't happen immediately, can take a few hours, this was immediate right?


Yea maybe next time I will do one tray at a time. Yes I rinse the media from tank water. I only rinse the media nodes nothing else. I have to keep brushing and shaking the plants for all the junk to get sucked up. It has been 4 hours already, damn what a mistake this was. 

What do you mean by immediate? 

Also how often do you rinse your media? It had been 6 months for me.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I haven't cleaned mine yet since Christmas, well I cleaned one tray but it was not really dirty yet, that was after 2 months. By immediate I mean you plugged it in and it started belching brown water...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> I haven't cleaned mine yet since Christmas, well I cleaned one tray but it was not really dirty yet, that was after 2 months. By immediate I mean you plugged it in and it started belching brown water...


Yes it was immediate, as soon as I started the filter it was belching.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Uptown193 said:


> Yes it was immediate, as soon as I started the filter it was belching.


You must have knocked stuff loose in the filter lol. you could do another water change, and then let it settle for a couple days. I get cloudy water (not near as thick) when I clean my filters as well. takes a couple days for it to completely clear up.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I should have not cleaned out the mechanical filter as well. It's all
Cleared up today though, that's why I love the G3. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I decided to take a day time shot since I never did that before. You can notice all my plants are sleeping.


















Pic of the tank and stand:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG another toy, ok that is enough, no more.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

In these pics I show that I cut the tops of the red plant, left front and replanted it in the middle.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Looking good, I like that toy I bought one last night lol. I mean come on a glass fish feeder? Hell yeah 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> Looking good, I like that toy I bought one last night lol. I mean come on a glass fish feeder? Hell yeah
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


WHoopp Whooop. Lmao. I know right how much better can it get. It works great too. I just leave it in my tank stand and when ready Just give it a couple of pumps and easy fish feeding without touching the food with my oily hands. I also just sold my ADA glass pollen 3 diffuser and ordered the bigger ADA 33mm Beetle diffuser that will be shipped tomorrow so come back tomorrow for new open box toy pics, lol...


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Let me know how much better that works out, I've went threw three pollen vs. 3 already so I'm sure Ill break another one and I may get a larger one.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> Let me know how much better that works out, I've went threw three pollen vs. 3 already so I'm sure Ill break another one and I may get a larger one.


Ok I will let you know on Saturday after a day of testing. Have you ever owned any of the Glass Beetle diffusers? more specifically the 33mm


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Nah man biggest tank is a 60l(same as 60p) so the largest is pollen glass vrs. 3. Never a beetle series 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok so since I sold my Glass Pollen III, I ordered a ADA Beetle 33mm. So yes another new toy. I love Fridays.

The box:









The contents inside the box:









The contents from the box spread out:









The Beetle diffuse itself:









Top view of the Beetle:









I think this will be the perfect size for my 60P even though they say it is for a 90P. I do not care. lol...


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

So sexy, just don't break it!!! That long section looks so fragile yikes 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Fridays 









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> So sexy, just don't break it!!! That long section looks so fragile yikes
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Yes It is fragile. I will handle with care. Thanks :icon_smil


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> Fridays
> 
> View attachment 44816
> 
> ...


Oh nice, you just got that today?


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Yep lol 
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> Yep lol
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Nice, enjoy. It does make it a lot easier than it already is.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Man thats so sexy haha, I may have to upgrade after I pay off this filter... The next item on my list though before any is the clear stand they make for the 60p.... ahh


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> Man thats so sexy haha, I may have to upgrade after I pay off this filter... The next item on my list though before any is the clear stand they make for the 60p.... ahh


Yea I love it and I think it is the perfect size for a 60p. Wow what filter do you have? and how much is the clear stand?


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Im getting a superjet 600 and I believe the clear stand is 720. I wanted the superjet because it surpasses others in every way imo. My $180 plastic eheim broke for the third time, it actually cracked down the side of the canister. stainless steel won't do that...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> Im getting a superjet 600 and I believe the clear stand is 720. I wanted the superjet because it surpasses others in every way imo. My $180 plastic eheim broke for the third time, it actually cracked down the side of the canister. stainless steel won't do that...


Wow thats a lot of money, I will stick with my custom built stand :icon_smil


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah, your stand looks good. I DIY two different ones also and they came out nice.... But Idk, that all glass stand has me and the fact that the superjet and tower 20 can be shown off is great.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> Yeah, your stand looks good. I DIY two different ones also and they came out nice.... But Idk, that all glass stand has me and the fact that the superjet and tower 20 can be shown off is great.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I tried to build it like a ADA stand and it was fun to do. But yea that ADA acrylic stand looks nice. I do not think it is actually made of glass is it?

Oh and by the way I broke my new ADA diffuser, :icon_mad:
but they are going to send me a new one.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Yep glass. Lol I told you man!!! I hate when I have to clean mine, it drives me nuts haha 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> Yep glass. Lol I told you man!!! I hate when I have to clean mine, it drives me nuts haha
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


OMG its glass I be to scared to buy that thing, what if it breaks then everything will break.

Yea. I was only trying to reconnect the CO2 tubing after it came loose n the tank and I put to much pressure on the stem. They should come with the damn tubing already attached.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey guys check this out. They did a blog about my plexiglass door stand and tank. Go to this website: http://www.scapefu.com/


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Uptown193 said:


> OMG its glass I be to scared to buy that thing, what if it breaks then everything will break.
> 
> Yea. I was only trying to reconnect the CO2 tubing after it came loose n the tank and I put to much pressure on the stem. They should come with the damn tubing already attached.


Yeah haha they're surely fragile.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice scape, Uptown. I like what you've done with it.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marconis said:


> Nice scape, Uptown. I like what you've done with it.


Hey whats up. Thanks for the compliment. I think i changed it like 59 times so far lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

New Pics as always:

This plant here is from one stem that I had bought and now about 4 months later this is what I have all from one stem. This hobby is very awarding.









My Red Tiger Lotus (RTL). This plant is amazing. When I moved into my new apartment I lost all my RTL plants. I did a re-scape after I moved in my new place which was about 3 weeks after I moved and about another 3 weeks later as I was cleaning my tank and planting some plants I saw something in the substrate which looked like a small rock but it wasn't, it was a RTL bulb, So I said what the hell let me plant it and about another 3 weeks later this is how it looks here in the pic. I cant believe it had survived the conditions it has been in for the past 2 months and now it is a beautiful plant once again. If you guys want a hardy plant this is the one to get. 









This plant looks better in person. In the photo you cannot see the beautiful reds that are on the leaves. My Christmas Moss is doing very well also. I can tell it is growing in more lush and dense as the weeks go by. It really makes my Manzanita driftwood pop.:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

And of course my tank and stand:


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

the growth is amazing, I like the fact that one little stem can be a forest as well. I have a GTL that died out after I stopped fertilizing for a while last year, cut the dead and dying leaves and then it disappeared under the gravel. I left it at that, then one day after starting a new fertilizing routine, a new leaf pops up, I dug it up and found a massive bulb and now the plant looks better than it ever did when I was first growing it. I 2nd the fact that the tiger lotus are bulletproof....


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> the growth is amazing, I like the fact that one little stem can be a forest as well. I have a GTL that died out after I stopped fertilizing for a while last year, cut the dead and dying leaves and then it disappeared under the gravel. I left it at that, then one day after starting a new fertilizing routine, a new leaf pops up, I dug it up and found a massive bulb and now the plant looks better than it ever did when I was first growing it. I 2nd the fact that the tiger lotus are bulletproof....


It is amazing. My growth is rapid and the life in my tank is stunning. I have seen my orange Mickey Mouse frys grow into adult fish and many tiny baby red shrimps growing in this tank as well. Some of my fish even eat off my hands when I put my fingers in there or they left me touch them. It is full of life, I love it.

That is an amazing story about your RTL as well. These plants just do not die they come back to life stronger and more vibrant. I am happy for you. Money worth spent i'll say...:icon_lol:


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

How often do you have to trim your belem?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

lasutaku said:


> How often do you have to trim your belem?


very rarely, I only did it once so far and I had it fro about 3 months.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

How do you deal with surface film?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

sundragon said:


> How do you deal with surface film?


Honestly, I do not have any surface film to deal with. The ADA outflow lily pipes creates a type of a whirlpool effect which keeps the surface water constantly moving. It is really awesome to watch. Best $120 I spent, well not the best but well worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Update: Outflow and inflow lily pipes are not side by side, along with a plant trim.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I need some fish advice. I have fish that is dying and he/she just breathing heavy and staying still on bottom of tank mostly sideways for the past 2 days. Should i just remove the fish and end his/suffering or just leave the fish in the tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Personally I had a Cory that was going downhill, swimming sideways and getting sloshed around by the current... Looked pretty close to the end. I decided to euthanize the little guy. I did research and found that one of the better forms to euthanize is icy water. The sudden temp shock kills them almost instantly and apparently is very humane. Not just ice water, but water on the verge of freezing, like ice crust over the top of the bowl in the freezer cold. Break a hole in the ice and drop the fish in. Personally after it lay in the water for a few minutes I decapitated it to be sure before I disposed of the body... Not the nicest thing to have to think about and then perform, but I felt like I was ending the inevitable and removing the possible diseased fish from the group. That's how I handled the situation if that helps in your decision.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well thanks for the response but i don't have any ice. I just feel bad for the fish. He not eating, swimming or anything. I dont know if i should just take him out and put him in a bowl until he cant breathe so he wont suffer anymore. Is that inhumane?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Just take him out and decapitate him. Some people also put fish in the freezer.

Personally, I just pour some isopropyl alcohol into a cup with a fish in it, it dies within 7 seconds everytime.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I guess the consensus is remove him... Here is a link I used when researching

Overview of euthanasia


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> I guess the consensus is remove him... Here is a link I used when researching
> 
> Overview of euthanasia



Ok guys thanks for your suggestions I really appreciate it. I just feel bad for this fish more because she gave birth to 6 others that are in my tank so she is more special to me. So I woke up this morning and she was barley moving so I took her out and ended her suffering. RIP...:icon_sad::icon_cry:


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Uptown193 said:


> Ok guys thanks for your suggestions I really appreciate it. I just feel bad for this fish more because she gave birth to 6 others that are in my tank so she is more special to me. So I woke up this morning and she was barley moving so I took her out and ended her suffering. RIP...:icon_sad::icon_cry:


Sorry about the loss - it's always difficult to lose a fish you've grown attached to. :icon_sad:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

sundragon said:


> Sorry about the loss - it's always difficult to lose a fish you've grown attached to. :icon_sad:


Yea you are right. Thank you. :fish:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anyone know why only my orange fish like to swim at the top of the water line and take oxygen from the top which is usually like 75% of the time. I kinda feel that there is not enough oxygen in my tank even though I have lots of plants. My other fish do not do that they are always on the bottom so that is why I only have a gut feeling there is not enough oxygen or else all the fish would be on the top.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

what species are they, like bettas and gouramis are species that utilize a "labrynth" organ to breath air, they like the top. Your species could also just like the top of the water column, like hatchet fish.... they are always on top...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> what species are they, like bettas and gouramis are species that utilize a "labrynth" organ to breath air, they like the top. Your species could also just like the top of the water column, like hatchet fish.... they are always on top...


They are Mickey Mouse Platys.

Maybe my water is too warm for them. I have it set at 77-78 and on the net is says these fish like 64-77.

http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/livebearer_platies/platies.htm

In this website they say that Platys are "deep bodied, colorful, healthy, and always near the water's surface looking for food"


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Do any of you guys put Aquarium Salt in your tanks?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Update: I removed 3 plant species and re-arranged and replanted what I had to narrow it down to 6 different plant types. Of the 6, 2 of them I have only one which is the Red Tiger Lotus and the other green one in the middle, I forge the name. I also have Christmas Moss which I do not think you can consider a plant and I have Belem HG which is a grass. I feel my tank is to small for more then what I have now. I was over doing it before, I guess I was infected with collectoritis. Here are pics?


----------



## mattrt09 (Jun 12, 2010)

i think the new scape looks good, more balanced, and foreground opened up


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

agreed, the scape is getting tighter and yes less "collectoritisy" The ground cover is looking a lot better


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

mattrt09 said:


> i think the new scape looks good, more balanced, and foreground opened up





Ozydego said:


> agreed, the scape is getting tighter and yes less "collectoritisy" The ground cover is looking a lot better


Thanks for the input guys. I feel it looks more open up and balanced as well. Not to mention to many stem plants requires lots of maintenance and time.

I am still thinking of a way to put something on the glass in the back so I can change the color whenever I feel like it or get bored from like black to blue, to light blue or a sunset red, anything just to make it look different at times. I get bored easily and to see the same background day after day, ughh. Maybe I can somehow buy some colored construction paper we use to use back in elementary school and use that. I guess I can get another remote controlled LED light bulb and attach it to the back of the stand and face it up toward the glass but then I think it will reflect the whole wall which I am not sure I want. Any ideas? Thanks again.


----------



## sc91006 (Nov 8, 2011)

Been reading your post from the beginning and like how your tank has progressed into what it looks like now, more of a true ADA style I would say. Like how you keep us updated with all those photos. Wish I had the motivation like you to keep something going like this. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

two ideas come to mind, first I believe they have ADA background clips so backgrounds can be changed easily, another option would be A white background with the colored LEDs shining up from below the substrate in the back. A very cool way to do the background I found in this post... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/139363-60cm-iwagumi-scape-3rd-place-2011-a.html He uses a CF tube to create the gradient effect. I modeled this with a 4 LED strip and a white background for a cool multi gradient background that I can change if I want... this is an old pic that shows a slight gradient


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I took these pic because I had the water level filled to the top where as it wasn't in the prior pics. Just looks better when its filled I think.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

sc91006 said:


> Been reading your post from the beginning and like how your tank has progressed into what it looks like now, more of a true ADA style I would say. Like how you keep us updated with all those photos. Wish I had the motivation like you to keep something going like this. Keep up the great work.


Hey thank you for the very kind words. That helps give me the motivation to be more on top of my tank. Yea my tank has been a work in progress and it continues on a daily basis for me and everyone else in this hobby. It is fun as well as rewarding. I hope to be able to afford a bigger tank in the future. My dream is a coral reef but that is just so expensive and time consuming. I am not sure if I can handle that now. Thank again. Cheers.... :bounce:


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

How do you like your ada beetle diffuser? I was thinking about getting one for 60p.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

I really like the cleaner look with a few species. It's really nice! Does that huge snail breed cuz it's really pretty, I just don't want 10000 of them, haha


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

mb165 said:


> How do you like your ada beetle diffuser? I was thinking about getting one for 60p.


I love my ADA Beetle diffuser. I feel it is the perfect size for my tank and I like how the stem curves straight up. The only bad thing is that you have to be VERY VERY VERY careful when connect the CO2 tube to the glass stem cause it can break easily and there goes your $100. Other then that its perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

sundragon said:


> I really like the cleaner look with a few species. It's really nice! Does that huge snail breed cuz it's really pretty, I just don't want 10000 of them, haha


Thank you. I did not want to get rid of the other plants species but it was just way to much for my tank size. The snail is not huge believe it or not. It is only about the length of a nickle and maybe almost a nickle in height. So it is pretty small. I do not think is breeds because I had it for about 9 months and my tank has been good.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> two ideas come to mind, first I believe they have ADA background clips so backgrounds can be changed easily, another option would be A white background with the colored LEDs shining up from below the substrate in the back. A very cool way to do the background I found in this post... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/139363-60cm-iwagumi-scape-3rd-place-2011-a.html He uses a CF tube to create the gradient effect. I modeled this with a 4 LED strip and a white background for a cool multi gradient background that I can change if I want... this is an old pic that shows a slight gradient


He has an interesting way of doing it. I had something like that in mind but not overlapping the top of the tank as much. Thanks. If give me more ideas though.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I haven't seen your tank for some time but it looks nice and I don't miss the white sand path but I can still see where it used to be, but the tank looks nice and healthy with really good color on the red plants, the moss looks nice too. If you have any AS left over I would rinse off a nice putty knife and just pull the sand back enough to drop in the AS so the white wouldn't distract from your pretty scape and you could do it without disturbing the hair grass.

I'm no snail expert but I don't think a lone Zebra Nerite will give you any babies and they are good cleaners.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Nerites in general only breed in brackish water, it's the pond snails and MTS that will explode... The Nerites do leave white underutilized eggs all over the place tho...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Whats up PT'ers. I bought some colored construction paper and glued it on a piece of cardboard for a make-shift background. Good or too cheesy?


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

eh I dont love blue.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

carpalstunna said:


> eh I dont love blue.


oh ok. I have green and black but that might no be lovable either lol.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I dunno, it's a little bold, but you are on the right track!


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 19, 2012)

Uptown193 said:


> oh ok. I have green and black but that might no be lovable either lol.


Black looks great. roud:


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

ya Id like to see black.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

carpalstunna said:


> ya Id like to see black.


Ask and you shall receive. 

So is this black background better then the clear no background pic underneath?


----------



## Ryi (Mar 29, 2009)

Uptown193 said:


> Does anyone know why only my orange fish like to swim at the top of the water line and take oxygen from the top which is usually like 75% of the time. I kinda feel that there is not enough oxygen in my tank even though I have lots of plants. My other fish do not do that they are always on the bottom so that is why I only have a gut feeling there is not enough oxygen or else all the fish would be on the top.


You've got a lot of co2 with no surface turbulence for o2. If you dial your co2 back a little do the platys swim lower?

BTW, I'm one of the lurkers that bump up your 'viewed' count 

Great watching the tank evolve. How do you like it now versus your original look?


(Love the 'vette too, I've got an '02 C5)


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Tank is looking very clean. What are the dimensions of the tank? I have some frosted window effects (tint) left over you could try out. 

I like black but to me clear adds more depth but can be sloppy depending on what's behind the tank. Frosted cleans it up a bit.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

The platies are probably skimming the surface for food. They have the upturned mouths for surface feeding.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ryi said:


> You've got a lot of co2 with no surface turbulence for o2. If you dial your co2 back a little do the platys swim lower?
> 
> BTW, I'm one of the lurkers that bump up your 'viewed' count
> 
> ...


Hey whats up. I don't think the CO2 is too high since I am only doing 1 bubble per second and it is only on when the lights go on which is only 8 hours a day. So most of the day the CO2 is off.

I thought that the CO2 from the plants was enough oxygen. I had a air stone running before but that didnt seem to make a difference. I read on the net that the plats are at the top because they are looking for food and I believe that is why I have no surface film not to mention my ADA lily outflow pipes works great.

Thank you for making my view count number so high, I appreciate it and thank for the compliments on my tank.

I like how my tank has evolved. It is totally different from what I had in the very beginning but I have learned so much about tanks, plants, maintenance, fish, substrate, fertz and CO2. The only mistake I made was to not get a bigger tank to start with.

I love my vette to. It is an 87 and had it since 2001 with only 39,000 miles now I have 95,000 miles on it and runs great. I did a partial restore back in 2010 and a new custom paint job. I want to get a C5 Z06 now like your year or an 2003 or 04 with a cam and B&B exhaust. That is next. If you are not already a member on the Corvette forum you should join. Here is a link to my partial restore on my car. this forum is awesome. 

http://forums.corvetteforum.com/c4-general-discussion/2353131-my-1987-vette-partial-restoration.html

And a link for your C5, just in case your interested:
http://forums.corvetteforum.com/c5-general-103/


----------



## Ryi (Mar 29, 2009)

lol! Yeah, I'm on CorvetteForum, just haven't posted there in a LONG time. Took the C5 on the Hot Rod Power Tour last June, from Cape Canaveral (my back yard :thumbsup: ) to Muskegon, Michigan. Getting ready to make this year's run from Detroit to Houston in June. Shame we won't be near you, I'd love to stop in and see the tank.

I missed the part where it was only the platys at the top so disregard my comment. The greedy little [deleted] are just scrounging for food 

Great feature in ScapeFu


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ryi said:


> lol! Yeah, I'm on CorvetteForum, just haven't posted there in a LONG time. Took the C5 on the Hot Rod Power Tour last June, from Cape Canaveral (my back yard :thumbsup: ) to Muskegon, Michigan. Getting ready to make this year's run from Detroit to Houston in June. Shame we won't be near you, I'd love to stop in and see the tank.
> 
> I missed the part where it was only the platys at the top so disregard my comment. The greedy little [deleted] are just scrounging for food
> 
> Great feature in ScapeFu


Nice. I love going on long cruises with the top off, lots of fun. I never did a long run like your doing, those must be awesome. I did do a run from NY to Carlisle, PA, which is the hugest Corvette car show. It was like a 3 hour drive and got pulled over doing 90 on the way home but I had lots of fun. :icon_cry:

Yea too bad your not passing thru so you can see the tank in person.. Yea, I was happy to learn that platys love to skim the top of water. I consider them to be my fresh water tank protein skimmers, lol.

Yea the guy from Scapefu ask me for an interview and about my custom stand I made with the plexiglass door. It was pretty interesting.

Happy tanking and vetteing. :thumbsup:


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

hmm I like both black and clear, your choice. Hard to pick


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

carpalstunna said:


> hmm I like both black and clear, your choice. Hard to pick


Yea I agree. I want to find a sky blue color and try that one next.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

150EH said:


> I haven't seen your tank for some time but it looks nice and I don't miss the white sand path but I can still see where it used to be, but the tank looks nice and healthy with really good color on the red plants, the moss looks nice too. If you have any AS left over I would rinse off a nice putty knife and just pull the sand back enough to drop in the AS so the white wouldn't distract from your pretty scape and you could do it without disturbing the hair grass.
> 
> I'm no snail expert but I don't think a lone Zebra Nerite will give you any babies and they are good cleaners.


Hey whats up, yea its been a long time. The path disappeared when I moved to my new place and what a nightmare that was. I like that idea about the putty knife and the AS, maybe I will give it a try. I do not have any extra AS but I can use some from what in the tank already, it should not require much AS.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Have you thought about using those posterboards that kids use for science projects? They come in different sizes and besides already being stiff, they come in a thousand colors.... beats putting construction paper over cardboard.... Im sure you could find a nice light blue at any craft store...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> Have you thought about using those posterboards that kids use for science projects? They come in different sizes and besides already being stiff, they come in a thousand colors.... beats putting construction paper over cardboard.... Im sure you could find a nice light blue at any craft store...


I actually have the posterboards. I kinda meant to use that word rather than the construction paper. Sorry. The ones I am using are like 28x22".
But they only had 6 different colors. I am going to have to go to the arts and craft store like you mentioned to get a sky blue one or maybe something with a nice effect.


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

is that black or clear in that last picture? It looks black Im digging it. the orange fish really stand out with it.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

carpalstunna said:


> is that black or clear in that last picture? It looks black Im digging it. the orange fish really stand out with it.


Oh that is the black background in the last pic. I think it definitely brings out the plant colors more, right?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh and yea your right it does make the orange fish look brighter.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Uptown193 said:


> Oh that is the black background in the last pic. I think it definitely brings out the plant colors more, right?


Yeah, wow! I've never given it much thought, but that black background really makes the colors pop.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

mcqueenesq said:


> Yeah, wow! I've never given it much thought, but that black background really makes the colors pop.


Yea I know right. I had a black background before but I took it off to make it look more Amano type tank, but I think ima bring the black back.  here are some more pics:


----------



## Ryi (Mar 29, 2009)

My vote for the black. There's nothing there to draw your attention away. It's like a good studio photography shot with the focus on the subject and the background faded out to black.
It makes your red plants really snap, the orange fish almost glow


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Vote for black as well. I have black as my background and it makes the fish and plants pop


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Question, do you adjust your outflow pipe to try to always skim the surface? It looks low in the pic... Like where mine is right after a top off...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> Question, do you adjust your outflow pipe to try to always skim the surface? It looks low in the pic... Like where mine is right after a top off...


Yea I always put it to where you can see a whirlpool type effect, where you can see the water get sucked in and then pushed out from the water outflow.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

Great colors. What is the red plant to the right?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow that is fantastic


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Chizpa305 said:


> Great colors. What is the red plant to the right?


Hi thank you very much. The plant on the right is *LUDWIGA sp HYBRID.*


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Wow that is fantastic


Thank a lot bro...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

The transformation from January, 2012 to present day. Notice how I only started with 3 stems of the Ludwiga sp. plant.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

The reds are absolutely stunning these days... great job on the ferts


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> The reds are absolutely stunning these days... great job on the ferts



Yea I am loving the red colors mixed with the dark greens. Thank you.


----------



## binako (Aug 8, 2011)

So much growth! Looks great. Would you mind listing what type of fauna you currently have in there?


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

WOW!!! it's been some time since I have been on your thread. Man the tank looks awesome!!! Fantastic job. I think I need to update your tank photo on my site.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

PC1 said:


> WOW!!! it's been some time since I have been on your thread. Man the tank looks awesome!!! Fantastic job. I think I need to update your tank photo on my site.


Hey PC1 thanks a lot. Yea man the tank has been though some changes to say the least. That is your Manzanita wood I have in there covered with xmas moss, you like? Ok sure take which ever photo you want. Thanks again. :icon_smil


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Your getting great colors out of your plants, so what ever your doing keep it up. Is that Christmas moss?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

PC1 said:


> WOW!!! it's been some time since I have been on your thread. Man the tank looks awesome!!! Fantastic job. I think I need to update your tank photo on my site.


edit


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

binako said:


> So much growth! Looks great. Would you mind listing what type of fauna you currently have in there?


Thank you.

Plants: Ludwiga sp Hybrd, Crinum Calamistratum, Belem Grass, Sunset Hydrophila, Xmas moss on the and the green plants in the middle I forget the name of it.


----------



## binako (Aug 8, 2011)

What about fish? :tongue:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

binako said:


> What about fish? :tongue:


Oh, sorry. Well this should answer all your questions, lol. its from page 1.

Title: Subterranean Passage of NYC
Year: Late 2011
Location: New York City 
Tank Size: ADA 60P (24"x12"x14")
Volume: 17 Gallons (Approx.)
Lighting: Catalina Solar 2x24w (Geissman Midday (1) and Geissman Aquaflora (1)
Filtration: Fluval G3
Filter Media: Seachem Purigen 200ml Bag (Chemical)
Substrate: ADA Aqua Soil New Amazonia and ADA Power Sand Special
Substrate Additives: ADA Bacter 100/Clear Super/Penac P + W
CO2: GLA Pressurized CO2 System (14 hours/Day) 2 bubbles per second
Decorative Materials: ADA Sarawak Sand
Water Parameters: N/A
Water Maintenance: 30% water change bi-weekly
Plant Fertilization: Pfertz High-Tech Solution includes one bottle each of [m], [n], [p] and [k]
Additional Information: N/A

Plants: Ludwiga sp Hybrd, Crinum Calamistratum, Belem Grass, Sunset Hydrophila, Xmas moss 

Fish: 10 Japonica Shrimp (Amano), 15 red shrimps, 1 Bamboo Shrimp, 5 Neon Tetras, 6 Mickey Mouse Platy (all born in my tank), 2 Pristella Tetra, 6 Rasboras and a lone Leopard Snail.


----------



## binako (Aug 8, 2011)

Whoops, that's what I get for trying to fast forward to the pictures, haha. Thanks! Do you find that the fish and shrimp have enough room? Do the pristella tetras school or shoal with the neons?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

binako said:


> Whoops, that's what I get for trying to fast forward to the pictures, haha. Thanks! Do you find that the fish and shrimp have enough room? Do the pristella tetras school or shoal with the neons?


Lol, cheater.

THe fish and shrimp have plenty of room since the fish swim and the shrimp are usually on the bottom of on the wood or plants but they dont interfere with each other until its feeding time. The shrimp go crazy for my fish food.

all the fish school school except the neons, they usually hide on the bottom in the back. I am thinking about getting a few more so they will feel more protected in a school.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I removed the two stones I had in the middle to give me more real estate for planting.



















Do you think I need to trim the Xmas Moss? Anyone?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## trenton (Apr 27, 2012)

Great journal so far. Your plants and fish are looking so colourful, great job! Been lurking your journal for a while, definitely subscribed.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

nice reds, not my style of tank and I like it, beautiful. Keep it up!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

trenton said:


> Great journal so far. Your plants and fish are looking so colourful, great job! Been lurking your journal for a while, definitely subscribed.


Hey man thanks a lot for the compliment. Yes it has been a work in progress. I realized after awhile that I like a more of a jungle look than the simple Amano look with all low cut plants, I think its too boring like that or maybe I get bored fast, lol. Thanks for lurking. More to come. :icon_lol:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

CmLaracy said:


> nice reds, not my style of tank and I like it, beautiful. Keep it up!


Hi thanks for looking and the compliment even though it is not your style but it is good that you can appreciate the colors. Thanks again, I appreciate it. roud:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am selling some of my Red Ludwigia Sp. in the swap and shop for $2 each since you can see they are growing out of control and rapidly. If your interested in a few stems let me know.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Very colorful, and nice setup, too!


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Great colors, great tank! Love all the red.


----------



## srivihk (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow... fantastic colors. Love this set up.

Was wondering if it would be good to trim the alternate stems, so after a trim the plant mass is reduced but the tank does not appear completely empty.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

gorgeous tank!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

theblondskeleton said:


> Very colorful, and nice setup, too!





meowschwitz said:


> Great colors, great tank! Love all the red.





srivihk said:


> Wow... fantastic colors. Love this set up.
> 
> Was wondering if it would be good to trim the alternate stems, so after a trim the plant mass is reduced but the tank does not appear completely empty.





trit0n2003 said:


> gorgeous tank!


Thank you very much guys for the compliments, it makes me feel good that I am doing something right here. It is amazing how much it has changed since day one and I do not think it will ever end. I didnt think the reds would look so good but dosing and using ADA's ECA has helped a lot not to mention good lighting which is on for only 8 hours a day.

Srivihk: What do you mean my trim the alternate stems?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Did a huge trimming. Lot cleaner now. For now.


----------



## srivihk (Feb 20, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Srivihk: What do you mean my trim the alternate stems?

[/QUOTE]

What i meant was trimming only a few stems (50%) and i used the term alternate, just like the way my hairdresser works on my hair when i tell him to trim. 

May be I'm wrong or may be that is the usual practice in planted tanks.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Srivihk: What do you mean my trim the alternate stems?

[/QUOTE]

What i meant was trimming only a few stems (50%) and i used the term alternate, just like the way my hairdresser works on my hair when i tell him to trim. 

May be I'm wrong or may be that is the usual practice in planted tanks.[/QUOTE]

Oh ok I understand, I think. I like to trim all the stems the same size so it looks more uniform rather then uneven.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey Uptown193,
On your first page, you don't list what kind of moss you have there. I'm so jealous, it looks awesome and you're tank is at 77F too! What's your trick? Usually moss die off only to return much later, but I haven't seen evidence of that in your thread. What kind of magic have you been doing, lol?!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Your tank is looking good and it always looks spotless clean!


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

How's the g3 treating you?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Hey Uptown193,
> On your first page, you don't list what kind of moss you have there. I'm so jealous, it looks awesome and you're tank is at 77F too! What's your trick? Usually moss die off only to return much later, but I haven't seen evidence of that in your thread. What kind of magic have you been doing, lol?!


Hey whats up. Sorry about that. I am surprised I left that out. But I have Christmas Moss on my wood, sorry if that doesn't sound right :icon_redf

How did you know my tank is at 77F? Well in this heatwave we having my trick now is that I bought an air conditioner with a thermostat and I leave it on 76F while I am at work or out and about. Honestly, I have no trick, I never knew that moss dies off and returns. I know I have some falling off and I remove it every few days. Mine never died and fell off as you can see from the all the pictures I posted. Other than that I use Pfertz (4 bottles) one and half pumps 5 days a week, ADA's ECA, 5 gallon monthly water change and keep the glass clean in and out of the tank. 

I know my Amano/Japonica shrimps and my red shrimps help keep the algae down a lot and don't over feed fish. I started with 3 red shrimps and now I have about 30 in my tank all born and grown in the tank as well as my orange Mickey Mourse platys. Now you know my tricks :fish:
If you need anymore info just ask. :fish1:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

150EH said:


> Your tank is looking good and it always looks spotless clean!


Hey whats up 150? Thank you. hard work and dedication helps a lot in this hobby just as I say in my signature. 

You know I was just looking back at my first page and I noticed you were the very first person to respond to my thread, thats crazy. Thanks for sticking around. :thumbsup:

I think my next project is that I am going to start a coral reef tank. We'll see.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

shrimpNewbie said:


> How's the g3 treating you?


Hi Shrimp, the G3 is treating me very good so far. I think it has been a year now since I started using it and it still keeping things good. I just have to make sure I rinse out the mechanical filter every 2 weeks or maybe every week so the flow stays at a constant rate. If that filter is clogged up the flow will decrease quite a bit. Other then that is is very very quiet and very easy to maintain. That alone makes it well worth the price of the G3. Oh and it also looks awesome.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Beauty tank! I like the colors.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

xmas_one said:


> Beauty tank! I like the colors.


Thanks a lot man. :fish:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

That moss is just...*amazing*. Whatever you're doing, keep it up!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> That moss is just...*amazing*. Whatever you're doing, keep it up!


Thanks man, I am not doing anything just using fertz and monthly waters changes. The shrimps love the moss too, they live in it but I think I am going to remove the wood and rewrap the moss so it is on there nice and tight. Moss can get out of hand I have learned.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

If anyone lookign for red lpants I have some available for sale @ $2 each.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

New addition:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

My feeder:


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

The AP Glass is a pretty awesome feeder. I love mine.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

freph said:


> The AP Glass is a pretty awesome feeder. I love mine.


I agree, I love mine. small pumps and I am good. :red_mouth


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown, I swear you are making me so disgusted these days! LOL!!


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

I didn't know ADA had anything like that glass feeder. That's nice. I can smell money evaporating from my wallet. 

You have a beautiful tank.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*More Money, More Problems, lol*



SaltyNC said:


> I didn't know ADA had anything like that glass feeder. That's nice. I can smell money evaporating from my wallet.
> 
> You have a beautiful tank.


I know SaltyNC. That's what makes me so disgusted with uptown. I can smell the same damn thing! lol.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Uptown, I swear you are making me so disgusted these days! LOL!!


LMAO, sorry. I will try to stop, one day. :icon_evil


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

SaltyNC said:


> I didn't know ADA had anything like that glass feeder. That's nice. I can smell money evaporating from my wallet.
> 
> You have a beautiful tank.


Yes it is pretty kool. I dont have to touch the food with my oily fingers. Money has been evaporating from my wallet for months now. But it is for a good cause.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> I know SaltyNC. That's what makes me so disgusted with uptown. I can smell the same damn thing! lol.


LMAO, I like the reason why you had to edit your post.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I try to be accurate.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Another trim:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I must say that I love the pictures! Impressive accomplishment (applause)!! However I think that you made a wise decision by replacing the sand with normal substrate, because you will now have a complete foreground. I have never really liked compositions that divide the overall composition that way. And that moss really makes me want to slap you right in the face it's so gorgeous!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> I must say that I love the pictures! Impressive accomplishment (applause)!! However I think that you made a wise decision by replacing the sand with normal substrate, because you will now have a complete foreground. I have never really liked compositions that divide the overall composition that way. And that moss really makes me want to slap you right in the face it's so gorgeous!


Lmao @ making you want to slap me in the face. The moss can be a little messy and I have to remove a lot of it on a weekly basis. I am thinking about rewrapping the moss so its on the wood tighter, I am not sure yet what I am going to do.

Actually, the sand is still there it is just that it is inevitable for the substrate to continue to go over the sand so I just gave up and let it happen. Every time I clear the Aqua soil from the sand I notice the Amano/Japonica shrimps put it back by the next morning. I guess they do not like compositions either. lol. However, I am glad to please you by not having and compositions now :bounce:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

This is just a photo of my new ADA 17mm Clear Hose. I like how it looks, much better then the Fluval gray hose I had. Yes I know I need to add some water.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I think I need to switch out my tubing as well. I feel more confident knowing that they're clear and if not, then I need to do some cleaning rather than never really knowing...but maybe that's just me being OCD?


----------



## wacky (Jun 4, 2012)

Beautiful Tank ...... just lovely!!!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

wacky said:


> Beautiful Tank ...... just lovely!!!


Hi. Thanks a lot bro, I appreciate it. :icon_smil


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> I think I need to switch out my tubing as well. I feel more confident knowing that they're clear and if not, then I need to do some cleaning rather than never really knowing...but maybe that's just me being OCD?


Yea I think we all need to change our tubing at least once a year. When I changed mine the other day there was so much ****/dirt/debris in the old tubing not to mention other parts connected to the tubing was clogged and dirty. The water flows a little better now as well from the maintenance.

I recommend everyone to invest in one of these flexble wire brushes, they make cleaning a lot easier:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Yea I think we all need to change our tubing at least once a year. When I changed mine the other day there was so much ****/dirt/debris in the old tubing not to mention other parts connected to the tubing was clogged and dirty. The water flows a little better now as well from the maintenance.
> 
> I recommend everyone to invest in one of these flexble wire brushes, they make cleaning a lot easier:


I've found that ECA is an absolute must have if one plans on having any kind of Anubias in their aquarium. Those plants LOVE it.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> I've found that ECA is an absolute must have if one plans on having any kind of Anubias in their aquarium. Those plants LOVE it.


Oh really I didn't know that. I think it is basically Iron with some other additives. It is a dark brown color and has a very distinct smell to it, not bad smell either.

I am all ADA'd out. All I need now is the ADA light.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll crack the ECA open and give it a whiff when I get home. Green Bacter and Phyton Git smell surprisingly like liquid smoke though. Green Gain smells like ink to me.

On topic:
The tank looks great! Very vibrant and healthy looking. ADA is good stuff.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

freph said:


> I'll crack the ECA open and give it a whiff when I get home. Green Bacter and Phyton Git smell surprisingly like liquid smoke though. Green Gain smells like ink to me.
> 
> On topic:
> The tank looks great! Very vibrant and healthy looking. ADA is good stuff.


Lol, don't get too high off of it now. Let me know what you think it smells like. I can't think of anything. But now since you mentioned smoke it might smell something close to that as well.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*The Olfactory Mystery...*



Uptown193 said:


> Lol, don't get too high off of it now. Let me know what you think it smells like. I can't think of anything. But now since you mentioned smoke it might smell something close to that as well.


I think it's the ECA that smells most like liquid smoke. But I also have some phyton git and it doesn't seem to smell like anything - by itself. But I think that because most of these ADA additives are stored together they pick up that ECA odor. Just my own theory...

So on another note, what's the status with this project!?!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Update pics.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I have to admit, that moss is looking absolutely gorgeous. Really impressive, and the tanks is just beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> I have to admit, that moss is looking absolutely gorgeous. Really impressive, and the tanks is just beautiful! Congrats!


I am glad your can finally admit it, lol j/k.... 

Yea just did my fastest cut, pull, replant, clean outflow and inflow glass pipes, and clear hoses and 5 gallon water change in about 2 hours. :fish:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Yes, I eventually weakened and had to give in despite my own enormous ego, hahahaha. Oh and please don't think that I've forgotten about that disgusting beauty of a glass feeder that you have in your hot little hands! I'm still jealous as sin over that too. I've found that I really don't have much cleaning of the lily pipes to do, though the filter is a whole different story. I think I probably should start trimming my Stauro Repens to get it going but we'll see what happens...I'm so damn busy these days I never have time to get a thing done!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Yes, I eventually weakened and had to give in despite my own enormous ego, hahahaha. Oh and please don't think that I've forgotten about that disgusting beauty of a glass feeder that you have in your hot little hands! I'm still jealous as sin over that too. I've found that I really don't have much cleaning of the lily pipes to do, though the filter is a whole different story. I think I probably should start trimming my Stauro Repens to get it going but we'll see what happens...I'm so damn busy these days I never have time to get a thing done!


Yea I know what you mean about being busy and not having time to get anything done. I am surprised that you do not have any algae buildup on your lily pipes, I get it on mine and need to clean monthly. Why do you need to clean your filter for? My G3 is so easy to maintain I am sure your G6 isnt much different. Hey for $65 buck you can get yourself a nice glass feeder too, lol... I know I know you went all out on that nice 90P and G6, excuse me Mr. Professor. Oh yea I found your thread you been hiding or maybe i just wasnt looking lol.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I try to clean the filter once a month, if only to rinse the filter and check on the condition of the Purigen to see if it needs to be recharged. It's just that doing so is time consuming and irritating because cleaning lily pipes just seems much easier by contrast. I did go all on this 90P and the G6 but I can't buy the damn feeder because I'm thinking of buying the Vuppa I for the surface film, lol. It's going to be one or the other, but not both!  Glad you found the thread, I need to attend to it much more than the sporadic posts here and there and take more pics. But unfortunately I now got papers to grade and classes to teach, so there goes my time! lol.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> I try to clean the filter once a month, if only to rinse the filter and check on the condition of the Purigen to see if it needs to be recharged. It's just that doing so is time consuming and irritating because cleaning lily pipes just seems much easier by contrast. I did go all on this 90P and the G6 but I can't buy the damn feeder because I'm thinking of buying the Vuppa I for the surface film, lol. It's going to be one or the other, but not both!  Glad you found the thread, I need to attend to it much more than the sporadic posts here and there and take more pics. But unfortunately I now got papers to grade and classes to teach, so there goes my time! lol.


Oh ok well I clean (rinse out only) my filter like every two week or so. I only check my Purigen every four months. Total time take me like 3 mins, its so easy. I would not do that once a month if I was you. Purigen can stay fresh for a few months. Just leave it be. Honestly, if I was you I would pull the trigger on the ADA Lilly pipes that I have they are a lot bigger which is much better for you tank and it creates a whirlpool effect on top of the water so that the water is never still which resolves any and/or most of the surface film. You pipes are too small for you tank, sorry to say. Sell your on here to another member and and use that money for the 17mm ADA pipes. You will notice a difference. Have fun grading the papers, uggh thats all I did in school were papers I have tons on my computer. :icon_roll


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Yes, ahem...those papers will be sitting on my desk for the rest of the weekend. Fortunately my classes are only on Tuesdays and Thursdays this semester.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Yes, ahem...those papers will be sitting on my desk for the rest of the weekend. Fortunately my classes are only on Tuesdays and Thursdays this semester.


Great, now you have time to clean that nice huge 90P and its accessories :bounce:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Great, now you have time to clean that nice huge 90P and its accessories :bounce:


Lol. Yeah, right!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I re-wrapped my xmas moss with thread this time to the driftwood in hopes it will actually stay attached to it. I also added some stones around the wood.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey Uptown193, I noticed that you have some type of CO2 tubing clips with suction cups. Where did you get them and where can I get some!? Everything looks great as usual, and I'm still struggling to keep my patience with this foreground much like yourself, but you're is *much* farther along than my own right now (jealous). Looking good, keep up the great work!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I got them with my Beetle diffuser.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Ahhh...I'm going to have to get me some of those.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yea you and your big 90P could use the large Beetle diffuser. Show-off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Yea you and your big 90P could use the large Beetle diffuser. Show-off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still love you Updtown193! :redface:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lmaoo. Your too much. Now you made my gf jealous, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I just read this entire Jounal from start to finish, yep all 44 pages, phew! Lol

Great job on the tank, I loved seeing the progression of the tank, as time went on it just got better and better. :thumbsup:

Now all you need is the AQUASKY 602. :flick: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> I just read this entire Jounal from start to finish, yep all 44 pages, phew! Lol
> 
> Great job on the tank, I loved seeing the progression of the tank, as time went on it just got better and better. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


OMG. Wow. Really? How long did that take you? It must have been a few hours. In any case thank you very much for stopping by and spending a Saturday evening/Sunday morning here. I appreciate that. I hope you have learned a thing or two as a result.

My tank has had many progression since I first started, it is amazing. I am content to how it looks now though. I went through many phases as your saw with your own eyes. I also have learned a lot and still am. The most important thing I learned is to have lots of patience. The second thing I learned is have lots of money, especially with ADA toys... lol....

See now I had to Google this Aquasky 602 and I have to now say "Damnn You" now you just put another "I want that" on my list. Wow, I didn't hear about that light yet. I been staying away from their site lately. It has gotten me into trouble with my personal finances. But I think Ima have to get that light for a xmas gift for myself, or have my gf buy it for me I love that light, ughhh.... 

Ok its late now and im tired ttyl :fish:As always, happy scaping.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Lmaoo. Your too much. Now you made my gf jealous, lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do what I can...lol.


----------



## Merth (Sep 9, 2012)

Just read entire journal whew! Thanks for keeping up with this all the trials you have been through have given me many ideas for my own set up. Quite a transition from page one to forty-four and a beautiful tank well done.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Merth said:


> Just read entire journal whew! Thanks for keeping up with this all the trials you have been through have given me many ideas for my own set up. Quite a transition from page one to forty-four and a beautiful tank well done.


Hey whats up. I am happy you took the time to red my entire thread also. I guess my thread helps and/or inspires people on their own tank. That makes me feel good. Yea I know I think my tank went through like 10+ transitions since day one which was about a year ago. But thanks again, I will keep on going until I get a new project. :smile:


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Uptown193 said:


> OMG. Wow. Really? How long did that take you? It must have been a few hours. In any case thank you very much for stopping by and spending a Saturday evening/Sunday morning here. I appreciate that. I hope you have learned a thing or two as a result.
> 
> My tank has had many progression since I first started, it is amazing. I am content to how it looks now though. I went through many phases as your saw with your own eyes. I also have learned a lot and still am. The most important thing I learned is to have lots of patience. The second thing I learned is have lots of money, especially with ADA toys... lol....
> 
> ...


Oh about a few hours on Saturday night, but a well documented journal is worth it. roud:

Soooo, you liked the AQUASKY? (hehe) :flick:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> OMG. Wow. Really? How long did that take you? It must have been a few hours. In any case thank you very much for stopping by and spending a Saturday evening/Sunday morning here. I appreciate that. I hope you have learned a thing or two as a result.
> 
> My tank has had many progression since I first started, it is amazing. I am content to how it looks now though. I went through many phases as your saw with your own eyes. I also have learned a lot and still am. The most important thing I learned is to have lots of patience. The second thing I learned is have lots of money, especially with ADA toys... lol....
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, no Aquasky for the 90P or larger :| But then again, seeing the cost for the 602, I'm pretty happy with the fixtures I have so far, lol!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Unfortunately, no Aquasky for the 90P or larger :| But then again, seeing the cost for the 602, I'm pretty happy with the fixtures I have so far, lol!


Yea yea yea. But i have to have it to complete my system. Plus i been waiting for a decent LED light and now that ADA has one I can go all out:smile:. 

Hey you can always but 2 of them and put them side by side hung from the ceiling or a bracket :icon_roll :smile:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Yea yea yea. But i have to have it to complete my system. Plus i been waiting for a decent LED light and now that ADA has one I can go all out:smile:.
> 
> Hey you can always but 2 of them and put them side by side hung from the ceiling or a bracket :icon_roll :smile:


By all means my dear colleague, completely your system! :bounce:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> By all means my dear colleague, completely your system! :bounce:


:flick:







:flick:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

That moss is so awesome.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you. I just hope it sticks to the wood this time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I can see your thumb!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> I can see your thumb!


Lol, wow your very observant. Oh yea your a Professor, I forgot. I didn't even notice my thumb until now. :icon_roll :icon_eek: :eek5:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Lol, wow your very observant. Oh yea your a Professor, I forgot. I didn't even notice my thumb until now. :icon_roll :icon_eek: :eek5:


Eyes like a hawk!roud: lol.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Eyes like a hawk!roud: lol.


I feel for your students. :fish1:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> I feel for your students. :fish1:


Hahaha...oh yes, they know what they've gotten themselves in for, believe me. lol.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Hahaha...oh yes, they know what they've gotten themselves in for, believe me. lol.


Hey would it help if they had a planted tank? I would offer you my glass ADA feeder for an "A" on a research paper


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Hey would it help if they had a planted tank? I would offer you my glass ADA feeder for an "A" on a research paper


Oh it would definitely help, believe me. I think I could be convinced to be slightly more lenient (though not much) if they had a planted tank! As for the ADA feeder, I don't know that I would accept such bribes, but I guarantee it would be _*very*_ difficult to refuse, lol!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Oh it would definitely help, believe me. I think I could be convinced to be slightly more lenient (though not much) if they had a planted tank! As for the ADA feeder, I don't know that I would accept such bribes, but I guarantee it would be _*very*_ difficult to refuse, lol!


Hehehehe. I would have you in the palms of my hands with that ADA "Hand made" glass feeder...:smile:

Ok let me stop...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Hehehehe. I would have you in the palms of my hands with that ADA "Hand made" glass feeder...:smile:
> 
> Ok let me stop...


Hahahaha!!! So tell me are you planning on expanding to a larger tank in the future? I started off with the 60P (sold it when it was time to move) and now have the 90P. But of course, I know want a 120P, lol!! Don't get me wrong the 90P is an awesome size tank, but ohhhh that 120 is just huge!!!!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Hahahaha!!! So tell me are you planning on expanding to a larger tank in the future? I started off with the 60P (sold it when it was time to move) and now have the 90P. But of course, I know want a 120P, lol!! Don't get me wrong the 90P is an awesome size tank, but ohhhh that 120 is just huge!!!!


Yea I am but I really feel like moving on to a saltwater coral reef tank. I been lurking on Manhattanreeefs.com for a minute now and just contemplating on the costs and all that financial stuff. They are very pretty and fun to work with. If not then I guess eventually get a bigger ADA tank. I just think that a coral reef tank will be more of a challenge for me. What do you think?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

In any case I really need to buy some Amano shrimps tomorrow. I have some algae build on on my grass. I only have like 4 now I need to get another 8 at least.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Yea I am but I really feel like moving on to a saltwater coral reef tank. I been lurking on Manhattanreeefs.com for a minute now and just contemplating on the costs and all that financial stuff. They are very pretty and fun to work with. If not then I guess eventually get a bigger ADA tank. I just think that a coral reef tank will be more of a challenge for me. What do you think?





Uptown193 said:


> In any case I really need to buy some Amano shrimps tomorrow. I have some algae build on on my grass. I only have like 4 now I need to get another 8 at least.


Yes, I definitely see the attraction to saltwater, don't get me wrong. It's just that it soo damn complicated and expensive. But then again, you get to have the most awesome flora and fauna in a saltwater environment, I see why people do it. Case in point - a friend of mine kept...wait for it...a cephalopod (an octopus) in his saltwater tank. Talk about sick, crazy, awesome! Of course it was outrageously expensive, but hey...it was a saltwater tank.

As for Amanos, I have an additional 5 on order with Msjinkzd who has the best Amanos out there and for a reasonable cost. The greedy little bastards that I have right now are from her and I only lost one out of my first order. They're health, happy and always hungry. I see the molting in my tank all the time, which should say something about the quality of their environment, I hope.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

This was a cool thread, I just had to get me a 60p, it came today. :biggrin:

Funny you mention saltwater! I actually came from saltwater to planted. And all I have to say is they will never get me to go back! never! :icon_mrgr:

Planted is interesting, challenging and just as fascinating IMHO.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yea it is very complicated expensive that is the main reason why i have not attempted it yet. Lol. I just think they are very cool to look at. Maybe one day.

With the Amanos i get mine from a shop downtown manhattan who ships them in from korea. 3 for $6.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> This was a cool thread, I just had to get me a 60p, it came today. :biggrin:
> 
> Funny you mention saltwater! I actually came from saltwater to planted. And all I have to say is they will never get me to go back! never! :icon_mrgr:
> 
> Planted is interesting, challenging and just as fascinating IMHO.


Thank man. 

Congrats on your 60p, what are your plans?

Why did you leave to saltwater hobby and did you have corals as well?

I just felt the more colorful fish and variety of corals would be fun too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Yes, I definitely see the attraction to saltwater, don't get me wrong. It's just that it soo damn complicated and expensive. But then again, you get to have the most awesome flora and fauna in a saltwater environment, I see why people do it. Case in point - a friend of mine kept...wait for it...a cephalopod (an octopus) in his saltwater tank. Talk about sick, crazy, awesome! Of course it was outrageously expensive, but hey...it was a saltwater tank.
> 
> As for Amanos, I have an additional 5 on order with Msjinkzd who has the best Amanos out there and for a reasonable cost. The greedy little bastards that I have right now are from her and I only lost one out of my first order. They're health, happy and always hungry. I see the molting in my tank all the time, which should say something about the quality of their environment, I hope.


Opps i didnt quote. New at this tapatalk app.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

So how do you like tapatalk? I've got my iPhone 5, but haven't found the damn app yet!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Uptown193 said:


> Thank man.
> 
> Congrats on your 60p, what are your plans?
> 
> ...


For the 60p, I think I will make it a jungle with some driftwood and some fish/shrimp. 

My saltwater rambling was too long so I will send you a PM. :biggrin:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> So how do you like tapatalk? I've got my iPhone 5, but haven't found the damn app yet!


I think Tapatalk is a useful app. It lets me respond mobilly (if that is even a word) and it also lets me take photos when im outside like this one here








Can you guess where i am now, lol

So yea its good. Idk why you cant find it in the app store.

I tried to pick up the i5 last weekend bit all sold out. But im kinda glad it was because im not to crazy bout it anymore. Apple locks the customer in i feel i need more freedom so i think im move on to Andriod phone like the Samsung S3 or the new Samsung Note 2 coming out at the end of the month. They both seem to be even, better or same as i5 and with bigger screens which is what i want. Plus i am more into customization of my phone and i have a upgrade with ATT. I had iphones since the beginning. Its time for change. Plus i have been grandfathered in the unlimited data plan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> For the 60p, I think I will make it a jungle with some driftwood and some fish/shrimp.
> 
> My saltwater rambling was too long so I will send you a PM. :biggrin:


Jungles are cool. I had one before but i get bored fast and like to change things around.

Waiting for you salt water ramble 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> So how do you like tapatalk? I've got my iPhone 5, but haven't found the damn app yet!


Oh yea i just picked up 6 Amano/Japonica shrimps @$5.99 each or 3 for $11.95. I also bought a German Ram for $5.99. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Oh yea i just picked up 6 Amano/Japonica shrimps @$5.99 each or 3 for $11.95. I also bought a German Ram for $5.99.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good Lord man, I get my amanos for $2 each!!! You're really paying the price for convenience, I'll say that much. But hey, you got them now right!?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

styxx said:


> Good Lord man, I get my amanos for $2 each!!! You're really paying the price for convenience, I'll say that much. But hey, you got them now right!?


I was going to say, you're getting hella ripped off man! That's NYC for ya, I guess


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That's about right for retail fish store prices, there $2 from Rachael the last time I checked, plus shipping.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Good Lord man, I get my amanos for $2 each!!! You're really paying the price for convenience, I'll say that much. But hey, you got them now right!?


Yup, convenience is awesome but sure does cost more. They are shipped in from Japan at least  maybe next time i will buy from this Rachael girl. But hey the trip downtown gets me to drive me Vette downtown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I was going to say, you're getting hella ripped off man! That's NYC for ya, I guess


Its all good bro. I dont mind paying retail once and awhile and supporting my local fish store. Its not like i buy them weekly. The last time i bought them were like 6 plus months ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

150EH said:


> That's about right for retail fish store prices, there $2 from Rachael the last time I checked, plus shipping.


Yea i could have saved $12 bucks and used that for gas  which is helpful in a gas guzzling Vette. 

How you been?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Its all good bro. I dont mind paying retail once and awhile and supporting my local fish store. Its not like i buy them weekly. The last time i bought them were like 6 plus months ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Say Uptown, how often do your shrimp molt? Are they supposed to be doing it all the damn time, b/c I swear mine seem to be doing it constantly!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Say Uptown, how often do your shrimp molt? Are they supposed to be doing it all the damn time, b/c I swear mine seem to be doing it constantly!


They molt every now and then, I cant really tell you how often but I do see their left overs, lol. Maybe bi-monthly I would say.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> They molt every now and then, I cant really tell you how often but I do see their left overs, lol. Maybe bi-monthly I would say.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I had a bad fuel fire in my car yesterday. I am glad to be alive.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*OMG! Are you ok!?!*


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> *OMG! Are you ok!?!*


Yes, thank the Lord. It was a frightening experience not to mention very emotional. I did so much work on my car just like I did on my ADA 60P so you can imagine.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm glad you're alright!!! The main thing is that you have survived and you're not permanently hurt!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> I'm glad you're alright!!! The main thing is that you have survived and you're not permanently hurt!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Yea i know right. It could have been a lot worse. At least i can still maintain my 60p 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

That's right!!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> That's right!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Glad to see you got Tapatalk to work with your iphone


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

WOW!!!


Glad to hear You are OK!!! I have had a fire in a old pick up when I was 16, and it sure freaks ya out!!! Are Ya going to be able to salvage the Vette?

Take Care!
Drew


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Glad to see you got Tapatalk to work with your iphone


Oh yes, and I have to say ever since the last update, I'm really liking it. I'm very glad that our Mods decided against eliminating Tapatalk on the forum(s), since it really is very convenient to use (especially today, when so many people have smart phones). Although there just isn't any substitute in my mind for posting via my PC. I just find that the limitations of the iPhone 5 based on battery life can't be compared to that of a PC plugged into a permanent power source


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> 
> Glad to hear You are OK!!! I have had a fire in a old pick up when I was 16, and it sure freaks ya out!!! Are Ya going to be able to salvage the Vette?
> ...


Hi, thank you. Yes I am going to salvage it. I pick her up on Saturday brought it over to my mechanic who is letting me leave it there so we can work on her. 

The Dark Knight will rise again. :smile:









Wrapped up from the elements:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Oh yes, and I have to say ever since the last update, I'm really liking it. I'm very glad that our Mods decided against eliminating Tapatalk on the forum(s), since it really is very convenient to use (especially today, when so many people have smart phones). Although there just isn't any substitute in my mind for posting via my PC. I just find that the limitations of the iPhone 5 based on battery life can't be compared to that of a PC plugged into a permanent power source


Good point, however I prefer convenience over DC.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Now that you have survived your near incineration, perhaps you can tell us what kind of things are going on with your aquarium!? And I thought you should know that since you recently bought some Amanos, I just bought 20 more for my aquarium. Hopefully these bastards will get to work on what little algae I have and clear things up. I think that would be the total population up to around 28. I'm hoping that's enough for my 90P!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Now that you have survived your near incineration, perhaps you can tell us what kind of things are going on with your aquarium!? And I thought you should know that since you recently bought some Amanos, I just bought 20 more for my aquarium. Hopefully these bastards will get to work on what little algae I have and clear things up. I think that would be the total population up to around 28. I'm hoping that's enough for my 90P!


Hahaha... Well for starters I need to do a trim this weekend, my reds are starting to grow outside the tank. Then I also need to buy more Amanos because the 8 I have are not doing much for my algae on my grass.

I do not know what more I can do now. I want the xmas moss to grow in full then do a nice clean even trim. Any suggestions?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Hahaha... Well for starters I need to do a trim this weekend, my reds are starting to grow outside the tank. Then I also need to buy more Amanos because the 8 I have are not doing much for my algae on my grass.
> 
> I do not know what more I can do now. I want the xmas moss to grow in full then do a nice clean even trim. Any suggestions?


Yeah, I just bought 20 more Amanos and hopefully they'll get to work on my mild thread algae issue. As for the moss, there's not much help I can offer you since I've never used it (though I do want to eventually)!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Yeah, I just bought 20 more Amanos and hopefully they'll get to work on my mild thread algae issue. As for the moss, there's not much help I can offer you since I've never used it (though I do want to eventually)!


Yea I think I been over feeding my fish. I am getting black hair algae now.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok for those of you who like my thread I am doing a trimming now as I type this here are some of the left side before and during pics.

Front view:








Side view:








Stems








Pulled stems out to organize and trim:








Before Very long stems:








After very short stems: lol


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Here are some pics after trimming and planting. Tank not 100% clear yet. Will tank those tomorrow night when the lights come back on. 

Lights raised up:



























Full tank and stand view. Sorry for iphone pics and not clear:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

That moss is so g*ddamn beautiful, I just want to come over there and slap you! I also love that you have your DVDs so nicely organized, lol!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> That moss is so g*ddamn beautiful, I just want to come over there and slap you! I also love that you have your DVDs so nicely organized, lol!


Lmao, i will let you borrow some. Oh and they are blu-rays in there as well.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh yeah that's nice, I switched all Blu-rays sometime ago now I have almost 200!! Far as I'm concerned there really isn't any comparison between standard definition and Blu-ray quality.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Oh yeah that's nice, I switched all Blu-rays sometime ago now I have almost 200!! Far as I'm concerned there really isn't any comparison between standard definition and Blu-ray quality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Yea but I have stopped purchasing Blu-rays simply because I do not want to spend $30 on a movie I will watch once then watch it again a year or two later, unless the movie is a classic. Your right there isnt any comparison between the two. But when it comes to 3D I cannot watch it on my tv or I will get sick the next day. It is called simulation sickness which is similar to motion sickness.


----------



## low_techy (Mar 4, 2012)

*Wow..*

From an interesting high end tank to a beautiful, lush, green, heaven and fantastic focal point for your room - what great progress looking at the earlier pics and your trial and error with the plants, hardscape and theme of the layout.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah it is looking great, the moss is growing dense! lol


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

low_techy said:


> From an interesting high end tank to a beautiful, lush, green, heaven and fantastic focal point for your room - what great progress looking at the earlier pics and your trial and error with the plants, hardscape and theme of the layout.
> 
> Keep up the good work


Hi thanks a lot. Yea a lot of trial and error but it was fun learn and experience. It took a lot of time and money to get what i wanted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

wow I just read through this whole journal and your skills really progressed in a year. I like this new scape very much.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

wow really sweet setup... the colors are so intense


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> wow I just read through this whole journal and your skills really progressed in a year. I like this new scape very much.


Hey whats up and thanks for taking the time to read my journal. I hope you learned something. In the beginning i had "collectoritis" and wanted all the plants but that is not practical or possible since different plants require different water parameters. So i stuck with 4 different types and seem to work fine for me. However, if you prefer a jungle then "go for it".

I am glad you like the present scape , i lile it a lot myself ;-).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

andrewss said:


> wow really sweet setup... the colors are so intense


Thanks buddy, hard work and dedication pays off i guess 

Yea i love the dark greens and deep reds and light greens :-0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

awesome setup and scape! really diggin the stand


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Yea but I have stopped purchasing Blu-rays simply because I do not want to spend $30 on a movie I will watch once then watch it again a year or two later, unless the movie is a classic. Your right there isnt any comparison between the two. But when it comes to 3D I cannot watch it on my tv or I will get sick the next day. It is called simulation sickness which is similar to motion sickness.


Yeah I don't buy my Blu-ray movies I usually just ripped them from Netflix and convert them to.MKV files. But I hear you on the 3-D I can't really see well out of my right eye so I don't really get 3-D at all. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey quick question, how'd you set up your light like that? It looks like you have the ADA style curved metal shroud over your t5? Or did I miss something and you bought an ADA fixture?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

tex627 said:


> awesome setup and scape! really diggin the stand


Hi thanks for the compliment. Means a lot. It was fun to build and it was my first one. Forums helped me a lot with ideas, however, the plexiglass door was my idea


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Hey quick question, how'd you set up your light like that? It looks like you have the ADA style curved metal shroud over your t5? Or did I miss something and you bought an ADA fixture?


:fish: Hey your absolutely correct. I mimicked the ADA light cover and went to Home Depot and purchased a piece of aluminum (they have different styles, patterns and dimensions) and chose one with a pattern. Sprayed painted it with some left over black gloss paint I had. I then made a bend to it from a pipe in my bathroom (which is the source of heat for my bathroom) and walla!!!. Actually, I believe I bent it first then painted it or else the paint would crack. I then drilled two holes in the top and slid it wires that hold up my light from the ceiling. I left the inside silver for more reflection. I made this last year but when I moved I never put it back until recently. I like how it blends in with the black stand. I was thinking about makings sides to it.

What do you guys think?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm in love with my LEDs!! That is all.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Uptown193 said:


> :fish: Hey your absolutely correct. I mimicked the ADA light cover and went to Home Depot and purchased a piece of aluminum (they have different styles, patterns and dimensions) and chose one with a pattern. Sprayed painted it with some left over black gloss paint I had. I then made a bend to it from a pipe in my bathroom (which is the source of heat for my bathroom) and walla!!!. Actually, I believe I bent it first then painted it or else the paint would crack. I then drilled two holes in the top and slid it wires that hold up my light from the ceiling. I left the inside silver for more reflection. I made this last year but when I moved I never put it back until recently. I like how it blends in with the black stand. I was thinking about makings sides to it.
> 
> What do you guys think?


It looks boss! I love the curved lamp style. I think you're ok with leaving it as is, would make it easier to remove.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> It looks boss! I love the curved lamp style. I think you're ok with leaving it as is, would make it easier to remove.


Thanks Bra!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

New pic with new phone cam. 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 an AT&T Smart Phone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

WOW! Big changes are afoot!!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> WOW! Big changes are afoot!!


 And I'm praying that problems will not ensue... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> And I'm praying that problems will not ensue...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


I have every confidence in your abilities. Though algae will be a b*tch to fight until you increase your bioload with some plants to compensate in the interim.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

This whole setup is beautiful! It really has grown over time. Even the equipment in this setup is really nice. Awesome is all I can really say. Great job


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

wow you did do some major changes :biggrin:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

PRSRocker3390 said:


> This whole setup is beautiful! It really has grown over time. Even the equipment in this setup is really nice. Awesome is all I can really say. Great job


Thank you my brother. I appreciate you kind remarks and compliments. Means a lot to me. My tank stand build link is around here some where. Lol

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> wow you did do some major changes :biggrin:


Yup. Had algae outbreak. Blackbeard. Now I need new plants. Was over feeding fish. 

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Move pics


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay I need advice. I accidentally forgot to turn my filter back on while taking the above photo. What are the consequences of leaving a filter off for a period of sixteen hours? Please inform. Thank you.

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

I think you will be fine, the biological filtration would need to repair itself though. There might be a minor ammonia spike. Keep your eyes on it!!! But you should be fine since I went through a pretty long blackout and everything was okay when the electricity was back up. Good luck!!!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

iter said:


> I think you will be fine, the biological filtration would need to repair itself though. There might be a minor ammonia spike. Keep your eyes on it!!! But you should be fine since I went through a pretty long blackout and everything was okay when the electricity was back up. Good luck!!!


Oh ok good. I can't believe I forgot to turn the filter back on. I will just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

It has been awhile since I posted a pic.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Is that water sprite? That a beastly plant without Co2, can't imagine it growing with Co2 and Aquasoil, must be turn into an aquatic weed. 

I'm getting a 60 P myself soon, how the G3 working on the tank? I wanted the G series but I guess they stop making them.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Is that water sprite? That a beastly plant without Co2, can't imagine it growing with Co2 and Aquasoil, must be turn into an aquatic weed.
> 
> I'm getting a 60 P myself soon, how the G3 working on the tank? I wanted the G series but I guess they stop making them.


Hi yes it is Water Sprite and yes it does grow quite fast with fertz and Co2. I have to cut it often.

The G3 is working great still. Still pumping and still nice and quiet. I did not know they stopped making them.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just received my new Giesemann T-5 bulbs from Dr. Foster & Smith and I was impressed with their packaging so I decided to take a few pics, enjoy. I will Order from them again.



















And the result:


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Much better with the new bulbs...


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ya way better!
Very nice!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

You ever end up getting that erio you wanted?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

sjb1987 said:


> Much better with the new bulbs...


Thank you very much. 







h4n said:


> Ya way better!
> Very nice!
> 
> Thank you very much as well. It was long over due. The other bulbs lasted 2 years and they still work but no where near as efficient as these brand new ones.
> ...




sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

shrimpNewbie said:


> You ever end up getting that erio you wanted?


No never did. Why you have one to sell? 

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Before and after monthly trim picture:


sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Update

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

:beer::thumbup:

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

looks great


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

manzpants92 said:


> looks great


Hey thank you. Sorry for late response.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

5 day update:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Update. Before amd after trim.

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

Uptown193 said:


> Update. Before amd after trim.
> 
> sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


Now that's a TRIM


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

kingjombeejoe said:


> Now that's a TRIM


Lol  yeaup my monthly 4 hour trim 

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## JohnD72992 (Aug 8, 2013)

Chnged quite a bit since you first set up, looking good


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Only a bit. :-0

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Aquaguru (Aug 31, 2013)

Where's the foreground man!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deciding on one. Any suggestions

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Aquaguru (Aug 31, 2013)

Micro sword, glossy, dhg. I'd go glosso myself. Grows quick, bright green, easy to keep.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Does it require a lot of maintenance? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Aquaguru (Aug 31, 2013)

Nah, it'll take a month or so to fill in your front area then just every three or four weeks some trimming.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well fellow aquascapers I have broke down my tank in hopes to go bigger and better. I thank you all for the excellent advice and helping me spend lots of money on stuff and toys. It was all fun and a great challenging experience. I hope to be back with a new design and a new ADA tank with new toys to spend money on. I have some things for sale in sale/trade thread. If you are interested in anything let me know.


----------

